# Boneman's Kali Mist & Columbain Red Haze "coco coir grow"



## Boneman (Jan 2, 2009)

*Here is my new grow journal. To keep things simple and timely, I've started this journal today which is also my 1st day of 12/12.*

*Germ'd Nov 28th* (paper towel method):
4 Kali Mist
4 Columbain Red Haze (Rojo Haze)

*Nov 30th* placed all 8 cracked seeds into rapid rooters under humidity dome. Lightly watered and misted inside of dome.

*Dec 4th* planted all 8 into 1 gal grow bags filled with coco coir and placed under 400w MH. Coco mixed with perlite (70% coco 30% p'lite)

*Dec 7th* Started 300ppm nutes (AN Monkey Juice) 8oz per feeding. 
I feed the plants 2 gals of nute mix then alternate 1 gal of ph'd dist water with Blue Mountain Organics "Super Plant Tonic". I have done this throughout veg with distilled water ph'd to approx 5.6. I used the color chart for ph...I have a hanna tester coming in the mail tomorrow to be more precise with the ph. I also use Cal-Mag in my nute jugs @1/2 strength along with some micro tea. I have bumped up my ppm by 50-100 with each jug and have had no signs of dislike. They have taken all the nutes with no problem . We have gone from 300ppm to 1000ppm. 

All 8 plants have been super healthy and have grown very very well. They really stink but in a good way. Nothing like my last AK47 but maybe as much odor just not as strong.

*Dec 30th* Cut lower 1/3 of all plants and also topped 1 Kali and 1 Columbain. Hopefully they will turn out female so I can compare results.

*Jan 2nd* Woke up this morning and noticed my MH light wasnt on . Ooh well, they got a lil extra dark time before I switched the lights. Changed bulbs and closed up the cab. 9pm HPS comes on and off we grow!! I will finish up my gallon jug of grow nutes then start with the bloom nutes. 

Can we hang on together for the next 3-4 months and get through this grow?

I'll take some pics tomorrow and show you what they look like. I will tell ya that a few of them are 14" and the shortest is 12" so not much difference there. I hope they are not all males grrrrrrrrrr. Very nice plant structure for sativas.

As always, please feel free to give me your opinions, comments, or suggestions. I have very thick skin and am not offended easily. I valued all your input with my last grow and it helped me harvest a good amount


----------



## Boneman (Jan 3, 2009)

*Alrighty folks  Here are the pics I promised*

*Columbain Red Haze (CRH)*






*CRH 2*






*CRH Family photo*






*Kali Mist (KM)*






*KM 2*






*KM Family photo*






*Yesterday, Jan 2nd, 2009* I moved them into a different cab (smaller) and under 12/12.

*Today, Jan 3rd* One KM showed pistals  it was one of the taller ones too. One of the other KM's I think is growing nutz but will have to wait till tomorrow to confirm 
None of the other 6 plants are showing signs of sex yet but I imagine the rest of the KM will show tomorrow. Serious Seeds strains are good for showing sex early.


----------



## Boneman (Jan 3, 2009)

I just finished up my gallon jug of grow nutes (one gallon lasts me 2 days). I think I will mix up one more grow mix, feed them and then do a PH'd distilled water/SPT feeding before introducing the AN Monkey Juice Bloom a&b. AN's MJ is specially formulated for growing in coco coir. I know the girls will consume more in the coming weeks. I will also transplant all the girls into bigger grow bags or square containers...not sure yet 

The plants are in a smaller cab now and I know they are cramped in there. Hopefully I can cull out a few males and give the girls room to grow.

Please feel free to make comments, suggestions or complaints.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jan 3, 2009)

*You better raise the roof!!! there gonna be HUGE!!!And ty again i was haven a melt down with that i had then tried to change it where it says BlueberryxAK47 and screwed it all up!Still havent gotten to figure out how to fix it rt.*


----------



## Boneman (Jan 3, 2009)

SOMEBEECH said:


> *You better raise the roof!!! there gonna be HUGE!!!And ty again i was haven a melt down with that i had then tried to change it where it says BlueberryxAK47 and screwed it all up!Still havent gotten to figure out how to fix it rt.*


I kinda liked your nice sweet little flower field avatar you had up for a while. It was so soft! LOL

I hope they dont overgrow my cab...I started 12/12 when the tallest was 14" and if they triple in size I will be good. I have an air cooled 400w so I can pretty much take them within inches of the light. I also topped the tallest ones about a week ago.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jan 3, 2009)

Boneman said:


> I kinda liked your nice sweet little flower field avatar you had up for a while. It was so soft! LOL
> 
> I hope they dont overgrow my cab...I started 12/12 when the tallest was 14" and if they triple in size I will be good. I have an air cooled 400w so I can pretty much take them within inches of the light. I also topped the tallest ones about a week ago.


Depends on how much Sativa dom they are,i have grown 2 1 grew too fast and tall and discarded,the other grew like a indica but flowered like a Sativa!And it took forever to top out.haha on the soft!!


----------



## Boneman (Jan 4, 2009)

One more KM showed pistals so that makes 2 out of 4 so far! Sometimes its funny how you can see pistals from one angle and not from a different angle. It's almost by accident that ya discover the pistals. Anyone else have that or is it just me?

Nothing to report on the CRH as of yet. 

My babies just went to sleep and I can say that this switch to 12/12 combined with new living conditions has definately stressed them out. I hope to cull out any males soon and make more room for my ladies to flourish.


----------



## Boneman (Jan 6, 2009)

2 KM female
1 KM probably male
1 KM unknown
1 CRH female
3 CRH unknown

Had a bit of a humidity problem and I added a damp rid container.

Plants growing nicely again and I am going to give a feeding of bushmaster @10ml per gallon. Hopefully one or two feedings will control the growth spurt during the first few weeks of flowering and solve any potential height problems.

Funny thing with this grow is the tallest 3 plants turned out to be females  

Pic update tomorrow


----------



## Boneman (Jan 7, 2009)

Not a whole lot to report since yesterday

*KALI MIST (1st pic)*
3 KM female
1 KM male
Not bad heh? 75% female to male ratio. Gotta love Serious Seeds strains
Yanked the male and sent him to his death 

*Columbain Red Haze (2nd pic)*
1 CRH female
3 CRH unknown

Hopefully by the weekend I will have all CRH identified and disposed of if needed. 

I've included 2 pics, 1 of each strain.


----------



## grodrowithme (Jan 7, 2009)

nice looking plants man good growing i think im gonna use trash bags with my own personal mix this year outdoors


----------



## Boneman (Jan 7, 2009)

Thanks grodro! I'm going to put them into bigger bags or pots as soon as I can finish sexing the final three. I already have four females out of the 8 that I have been growing. 4 plants is what I wanted to grow but it looks like I might have 1 or 2 more females when its all said and done 

Thanks for stopping by


----------



## Masterofgenetics (Jan 8, 2009)

Nice job are those from seeds the thick ass stems is the reason I ask


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jan 8, 2009)

Boneman said:


> Not a whole lot to report since yesterday
> 
> *KALI MIST (1st pic)*
> 3 KM female
> ...


Hopefully no disposal needed!!!!BEECH


----------



## Boneman (Jan 8, 2009)

Masterofgenetics said:


> Nice job are those from seeds the thick ass stems is the reason I ask


Yup from seed


----------



## raiderman (Jan 8, 2009)

gonna be some big ass plants bm.lookin goodbro,ns beautiful green veg. i bet they fill out real ns.subscribed.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jan 9, 2009)

Boneman said:


> Not a whole lot to report since yesterday
> 
> *KALI MIST (1st pic)*
> 3 KM female
> ...


 I see a 6 ft plant coming out of these!! MONSTERS


----------



## Boneman (Jan 9, 2009)

Thanks for all the comments guys. The sun is about to rise in the Bones household and hopefully I can ID the remaining plants. Ideally I would like to have 2 KM and 2 CRH, but thats out the window unless I cull females. I dont know if my space can handle much more than 4.

I used bushmaster the past two days to hopefully control height. I havent really seen much verticle growth since I've used it so I guess its working? 

Thanks for stopping by and hopefully soon I will have better posts and pics. Dont forget to hook a brother up here and there. I got some -rep recently for telling someone good luck...I was like WTF?

****UPDATE**** Jan 9
I just disposed of another KM which was male. I must have misread my label on the plants.
*KM - 2 Female*, *2 Male (sent to the GRAVE) 50/50*
*CRH - 2 Female*, *1 possible female and 1 unknown* (I think there will be 4 female CRH)


----------



## Masterofgenetics (Jan 9, 2009)

yeah Im running cali mist too. i will send you some pics


----------



## Boneman (Jan 9, 2009)

Masterofgenetics said:


> yeah Im running cali mist too. i will send you some pics


Wow there MoG...Quite a few strains in them bags. What growing medium are you using? 

As of this morning, I have:
*2 KM female*
*3 CRH female* (I seriously think the last CRH is female also)

So that would be 50% for Serious Seeds KM and 100% for CRH. The CRH was a free seed batch I received with ordering a certain amount.


----------



## Jeffdogg (Jan 10, 2009)

Looking good so far bro, I wanted to get the CRH hope it turns out great I heard some good stuff. I was thinking of trying some Colombian Gold seeds next round. About how much do you water everyday with the coco? Did you use the recommended amount on the bottle for nutes or did ya weaken it to start? Sorry for the Q's bro just really interested in coco.


----------



## Boneman (Jan 10, 2009)

Jeffdogg said:


> Looking good so far bro, I wanted to get the CRH hope it turns out great I heard some good stuff. I was thinking of trying some Colombian Gold seeds next round. About how much do you water everyday with the coco? Did you use the recommended amount on the bottle for nutes or did ya weaken it to start? Sorry for the Q's bro just really interested in coco.


I give them about 10oz everyday and I started @1/2 dosage with the nutes and bumped it up with each gal jug I made. For veg I started at 300ppm and made it all the way to 1000ppm in a month. For flowering I started with about the same....just a tad bit more then 1/2.
No problem with the ?'s bro, its all good


----------



## Boneman (Jan 11, 2009)

Ok so I stressed them out a bit over the last few weeks and hopefully its going to settle down and stablize for the next 12-14 weeks. Here are all the changes:
1. Moved into smaller cab
2. Switched to 12/12
3. Fed them Bushmaster for a week to help with height
4. Transplanted from 1 gal bags to 2 gal bags (what a freaking hoot that was) Roots did look good though  I may just get square containers and do it over.

I have 2 KM female and 3 CRH female. One CRH still not determined although it looks like pistals starting to poke out.

No need for pics as they basicially look the same. I gave them Ph'd water today along with 30ml of BMO's Super Plant Tonic to hopefully help with the transplant. I will give them much needed nutes tomorrrow as they look a bit hungry.


----------



## KiloBit (Jan 11, 2009)

damn bad ass as usual boney...feck, I wish I had more room...feck.....your on the way again my man..


----------



## Masterofgenetics (Jan 12, 2009)

100 % coco coir


Boneman said:


> Wow there MoG...Quite a few strains in them bags. What growing medium are you using?
> 
> As of this morning, I have:
> *2 KM female*
> ...


----------



## Boneman (Jan 12, 2009)

Not much to update again....blah!

I fed them bushmaster for a week in hopes to slow verticle growth and from the looks of it...it worked. My plants are suffering a calicum def which I think is due to the straight bushmaster with nothing else. Today I gave them their normal bloom nutes with some Cal-Mag Plus as I always do.

I still have a stubborn CRH that still has not shown sex GRRRRRRRR ,,,,LOL it will probably turn out the best of them all.

Ok for the good news  I was doing a new calender that took them all the way to harvest and it looks like I will have a 420 harvest! This was 100% not planned that way and I kinda freaked out when I did all the addition.


----------



## THseaman (Jan 13, 2009)

Good job bone. I happen to be smoking Kali Mist right now. It's good smoke! Which seed company did you get yours from? Speaking of 420, this is my 420th post!


----------



## Boneman (Jan 13, 2009)

THseaman said:


> Good job bone. I happen to be smoking Kali Mist right now. It's good smoke! Which seed company did you get yours from? Speaking of 420, this is my 420th post!


Congrats on your 420th bro! I'm honored to have it done on my thread. 

I got my KM from dope-seeds.com and it's straight from Serious Seeds and in the original glass tube packaging.

So tell me a bit about this Kali Mist?


----------



## THseaman (Jan 13, 2009)

Well the stuff I got is electric green with lots of bright orange hairs and gacky as hell. It's a nice, strong head high. I would say it's a bit comparable to Hawaiian if you've had that.

here is the best review I could find on the internet. this looks exactly like the stuff I've got. it's very accurate how it says dense yet fluffy, and covered in gold: http://strainreview.com/kali-mist/


----------



## trichopath (Jan 15, 2009)

lookin good Boneman! ill be keeping an eye on this one! i'v got Kali Mist seeds waiting to go in start feb and im very interested to see how yours turn out, looking nice and healthy so far


----------



## D.Hydr0.DGAF (Jan 16, 2009)

Congrads Boneman, I jus read both logs and looks like I need to find a house near you lol. I'm hoping to start my 4th here when the seeds germ. I've had 3 others but errors... I'ma try this time n if it don't work then I don't have a green thumb..
+----+
But looks so danky. Happy Tokin'.


----------



## raiderman (Jan 17, 2009)

ns job BM . kali mist looks great, wen its fini it will get real heavy...yea it wood be cool if a bunch of us lived on the same blok, its hard to imagine a block full of cool ppl,lol.hell yea , we could trade clones , ,, ive got four varieties at my fruit stand,lethal strains,lol.later BM.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jan 17, 2009)

*Stoppin bye bone your ppp turn out as strong as the AK?LOL ,Get my pm on the G? *


----------



## Boneman (Jan 17, 2009)

SOMEBEECH said:


> *Stoppin bye bone your ppp turn out as strong as the AK?LOL ,Get my pm on the G? *


BEECH, thanks for stopping by. The PPP is definately not as powerful as the AK but its a bit of a creeper and a very long lasting high.  Just now is the cured PPP smelling and taking on the nice bag appeal.

I got the PM on the "G" and I will use it in late March or early April. Gonna have that 4:20 harvest with ya


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 17, 2009)

Love that avatar.


----------



## maorijuana (Jan 17, 2009)

hey boneman just read thru ur ak47/ppp grow dude fukn awesome. been reading thru this site for the last couple weeks researching different grow techniques and methods and after seeing svetlana and zena i have nw seen the light and am seriously thinkn of kickn it hempy style bro. just wondering if scrog would work with this method as im gona have to keep it stealth so height more than likely gona be a problem. much luv and good luck with this grow man definatly gona stay tuned in, would give you mad rep bro but not sure how as im new to all this.


----------



## Masterofgenetics (Jan 17, 2009)

i WANT SOME PICS...LOL


----------



## Boneman (Jan 18, 2009)

maorijuana said:


> hey boneman just read thru ur ak47/ppp grow dude fukn awesome. been reading thru this site for the last couple weeks researching different grow techniques and methods and after seeing svetlana and zena i have nw seen the light and am seriously thinkn of kickn it hempy style bro. just wondering if scrog would work with this method as im gona have to keep it stealth so height more than likely gona be a problem. much luv and good luck with this grow man definatly gona stay tuned in, would give you mad rep bro but not sure how as im new to all this.


*Thanks maorijuana  that takes patience to read through the entire journal but thats what it takes to get better and definately earns my respect. Scrog, LST, Supercrop etc... will all work fine with hempy. The roots are well developed and sturdy. To give +rep, you must click on the scales in the upper right of the post box of the person you want to give rep too. So as you read someones post and like it, click on the scales, choose I approve and make sure you put your name in the box or we dont know who gave is the rep.*



Masterofgenetics said:


> i WANT SOME PICS...LOL


*Pics coming in a few days. Sorry MOG, thats the best I can do at the moment. You know i'll produce as soon as I can  Nothing much different since my last set.*


----------



## Steadmanclan (Jan 19, 2009)

love the strains you are growing.. both top shelf. i will enjoy seeing them ripen.


----------



## Boneman (Jan 20, 2009)

Steadmanclan said:


> love the strains you are growing.. both top shelf. i will enjoy seeing them ripen.


*Thanks Steadmanclan  *

*My girls (all 6 of them) are just now pulling thru the major shock I put them through. Here is what happened:*
*I moved them into a new cab (smaller)*
*Transplanted*
*Fed them only Bushmaster for a week *
*Temps were not the best (got a lil cold for a few nights) *

*Now they have been stable for about 2 weeks and are starting to grow and flourish once again *

*2 of the KM's are forming a large leafy main cola - YUMMY  - just like the pics ive seen  Pics soon guys....maybe before the weekend.*


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jan 22, 2009)

*I have always wondered why some bud does that,creeper thing? You no if it expands your lungs your gonna feel it fast,but when it is smooth as Fine wine i sometimes over do it,and find myself in that state of better get somewhere about 5 minutes after the Sess,strange eh.*


----------



## Boneman (Jan 23, 2009)

SOMEBEECH said:


> *I have always wondered why some bud does that,creeper thing? You no if it expands your lungs your gonna feel it fast,but when it is smooth as Fine wine i sometimes over do it,and find myself in that state of better get somewhere about 5 minutes after the Sess,strange eh.*


Ha Ha, yeah man, I took one too many hits and my head was spinning. I was sitting in my lazy boy wondering WTF!! I had to stand up to make sure I wasnt going to pass out....ha ha

Good shite man!


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jan 23, 2009)

Boneman said:


> Ha Ha, yeah man, I took one too many hits and my head was spinning. I was sitting in my lazy boy wondering WTF!! I had to stand up to make sure I wasnt going to pass out....ha ha
> 
> Good shite man!


 Dude i soooo hereya with the AK i get head rushes and hot and stuff,and dare not close me eyes.A good 15minutes of a ride on a roller coaster,says it best,its not like oh chit the cops are here, its just Damnnnnnn like the guy in friday night the movie,oh chit devos coming!!!Yea, im rippped!


----------



## Boneman (Jan 23, 2009)

Yesterday I repositioned the heater inside of my cab. I was just not impressed with the progress of my girls and the freaking rust colored edges of the fan leaves. I had my heater on the top shelf and I dont think it was heating up the main part of my cab at all. So I moved it into the main chamber of the cab and in just a day and a half, they already look much better. 
Definately got some nice bud formations but 6 girls is just filling up my cab. I may have to cull a few out.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jan 24, 2009)

Boneman said:


> Yesterday I repositioned the heater inside of my cab. I was just not impressed with the progress of my girls and the freaking rust colored edges of the fan leaves. I had my heater on the top shelf and I dont think it was heating up the main part of my cab at all. So I moved it into the main chamber of the cab and in just a day and a half, they already look much better.
> Definately got some nice bud formations but 6 girls is just filling up my cab. I may have to cull a few out.


 The rust covered leafs you know what it is,and is worth it in the long run,it has done mine that way and they turnout just fine Bone.Gonna add weight dont get down on it just yet!!!


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jan 25, 2009)

I use Ro water when i see the rusty edges and watch new growth,and it works fine for me.Those buds will for sure get Alot denser with the G!


----------



## Boneman (Feb 3, 2009)

Ok everybody....its been a long time since I've updated with pics but I have been busy and also nursing the girls back to health. Were at day 25 for flowering and I have 2 pics for ya. The first one is my overcrowded cab and the 2nd is a zoom pic of one of the KM's main cola  

*Overcrowding first* 







*KM Main Cola mmmmmmmm tasty* 







Sorry for the delay but I have been super busy and my girls are just now looking presentable enough to get back in the spotlight. They were all looking very bad for a few weeks.


----------



## KiloBit (Feb 4, 2009)

haha...as usual boneman be growing some bad ass shite...oh and I see you got the insulation...good job boney


----------



## Boneman (Feb 4, 2009)

KiloBit said:


> haha...as usual boneman be growing some bad ass shite...oh and I see you got the insulation...good job boney


Thanks Bro  It took me a good 3 weeks to nurse them back to their current state. They were looking very shameful for a while after I fed them bushmaster. 
They are all growing in Coco Coir and on a steady diet of:

Monkey Juice Bloom a&b @10ml 
Cal-Mag Plus @ 3.5ml
mixed in one gallon jugs of distilled water ph'd to 5.7 (ish).
Temps are running steady now that I repositioned the heater.
75-80 degrees lights on
65-70 degrees lights out

The Kali Mist's main colas look like freaky "bright" white pistal covered tops and the Colombain Red Haze look nice and whispy like the pictures on advertisements. These mamas are going to be flowering for a long time. 

Stay tuned as I will do more updates now that I contribute *BUD PORN*


----------



## DIRTBAG (Feb 5, 2009)

Very clean room...! 

If you dont mind me asking, can the temps be brought down during
the lights on...???

Oh! Bud porn, sweet sweet bud porn...


Gots the chair pulled up, bring in on brother man...


Db.~tlb!


----------



## Boneman (Feb 5, 2009)

DIRTBAG said:


> Very clean room...!
> 
> If you dont mind me asking, can the temps be brought down during
> the lights on...???
> ...


Thanks for stopping by DB! I got a front seat for ya bro 

As for the temps...Actually I think it may be the position of my thermometer that might be misleading me. I am going to put my other one in there tonight when the lights come on. It has a sensor on the end of a wire that I will dangle into the canopy and move around the cab and get a better feel for the temps.

 ~Boneman


----------



## Rocky Top High (Feb 10, 2009)

Boneman, I am a lil late to the party but I am here and brought my own seat. I have 3 Kali Mist going that are the same age as yours. I popped the beans on 11/30 and put the first one in flower on 1/3/09. Two more went into flower a week later.

They were 11 1/2 inches when I started flower and now they are 58 and 56 inches. They are beanstalks. 

This is my second dance with Kali and I am tons more experienced. Hopefully, I have learned enough to stay out of their way. Serious Seeds are as good a genetics as i have ever grown. 

Anyway, this is your grow so I will step back and enjoy. When I saw your post about a 420 harvest of Kali Mist I grinned real big cause I had already done the timeline with mine and was very excited to realize that I will harvest Kali on 4/20.

Keep up the good work and I will stop by from time to time.


----------



## Chiceh (Feb 10, 2009)

Looking great Bonerman, keep on growing.


----------



## Boneman (Feb 11, 2009)

Rocky Top High said:


> Boneman, I am a lil late to the party but I am here and brought my own seat. I have 3 Kali Mist going that are the same age as yours. I popped the beans on 11/30 and put the first one in flower on 1/3/09. Two more went into flower a week later.
> 
> They were 11 1/2 inches when I started flower and now they are 58 and 56 inches. They are beanstalks.
> 
> ...


*Dude, this is my 1st go around with Kali and I could use all the info I can get. I have pretty much stayed out of their way and let them grow. I did give them some bushmaster in late veg to help control the height and they DID NOT like it AT ALL, but they are not monsters now either *
*My main cola tops are BRIGHT!!! WHITE covered in pistals...almost like a light bulb. It really sticks out next to my colombian red haze buds. They are both sativas and look very similar in height and bud formation but the KM sticks out like sore thumbs with the super white tops.*



Chiceh said:


> Looking great Bonerman, keep on growing.


*uh huh!! You do that to me Chiceh  Turn me from Boneman to BonERman...LOL Thanks for stopping by.*


----------



## Rocky Top High (Feb 11, 2009)

Boneman said:


> *Dude, this is my 1st go around with Kali and I could use all the info I can get. I have pretty much stayed out of their way and let them grow. I did give them some bushmaster in late veg to help control the height and they DID NOT like it AT ALL, but they are not monsters now either *
> *My main cola tops are BRIGHT!!! WHITE covered in pistals...almost like a light bulb. It really sticks out next to my colombian red haze buds. They are both sativas and look very similar in height and bud formation but the KM sticks out like sore thumbs with the super white tops.*
> 
> 
> ...


I have seen your grows so I am not sure you need any of my help but I will certainly give any info that could possibly help. Just giving them what they need and staying out of the way is what I do as well. I will tell ya that at about 5-6 weeks flower make sure and keep using a good bloom booster cause they will suck up all P & K that you can give them. I used PK 13/14 on my last Kali grow and they loved it. Currently, I have some Hammerhead that I am using and they seem cool with it.

I also think you will be pleasantly surprised with your yields as well. I love sativas but I have always been a lil disappointed in their yields. The only one I ever got any "weight" out of was a Thai and thats because they were so damn big. Lots and lots of airy buds with the Thai. However, the Kali has been my biggest yielder so far. Granted, they grow like beanstalks but the buds are surprisinly big.

Maybe next time you can top your Kali's instead of using Bushmaters. They do very well after being topped. I also place mine in flower when they reach about 8-10 inches. I let'em get a lil bigger this time due to the fact I had no room in my flower cabinet. I have already topped my clones this time and that should buy me a few weeks and a few inches.

Good luck man and just let me know if I can help in anyway. I am subscribed and hanging on cause you are reaching the point that those buds will absolutely explode.


----------



## Boneman (Feb 11, 2009)

Thanks for the reply and tips Rockey  I wanted to top one of the KM's but ended up not doing it. 
I did top one of the CRH though and its not doing too well. Actually I have 2 CRH that are quite smaller then the rest of the gang and I might sacrafice those two to give the other girls more room to stretch out.
My cab fits 3 plants nicely and I am crowding 6 in there at the moment.


----------



## Boneman (Feb 14, 2009)

G'day everyone  Today I just snapped a few pics of my girls. I'm posting KM and CRH at day 37 of flower. Whooo Hooo i'm about the 1/2 point 

First up is my KM. Sorry its a bit blurry but still fresh.






Now for my Colombian Red Haze. Big whispy bud.






*There is one more KM and three more CRH still going strong and they all pretty much look the same. Definatly all the same pheno type!!*


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Feb 14, 2009)

*Wow,those leaves on the CRH look like they could hurt you very sharp.Those babys are gonna fill in great IMO!!Nice recovery from the bushmaster! *


----------



## KiloBit (Feb 14, 2009)

haha...boney my man.....are they both indica?....feck have to wait for rep again bro...awesome bad ass grower boneman...wait wait wait...boneman marijuana cultivator...


----------



## Boneman (Feb 14, 2009)

SOMEBEECH said:


> *Wow,those leaves on the CRH look like they could hurt you very sharp.Those babys are gonna fill in great IMO!!Nice recovery from the bushmaster! *


*LOL yeah they look like some prickley things heh? I had pulled them out of the cab for a lil bit while I cleaned up so maybe she got goose bumps from the cold ha ha ha*
*True sativa as you can see *



KiloBit said:


> haha...boney my man.....are they both indica?....feck have to wait for rep again bro...awesome bad ass grower boneman...wait wait wait...boneman marijuana cultivator...


*Thanks for stopping by again Kilo. No worries on the rep.....spread it around for a while. I'm sure you'll get me somewhere down the road again.*
*They are both sativas and 14 weekers ugggggggh. *

*Kilo, I was reading the beginning of the smoke report and you havent come back yet...OMFG BRO!! You got the smooth pheno too I see.  My PPP buzz is long lasting as well as a lil creeper too *


----------



## meANDmyBONG (Feb 14, 2009)

Beautiful BM just sexy. I have a question? which one can i take out to eat with me and the old lady???LOL. I have so much to learn. At least i am starting young(21) Lee


----------



## Boneman (Feb 14, 2009)

meANDmyBONG said:


> Beautiful BM just sexy. I have a question? which one can i take out to eat with me and the old lady???LOL. I have so much to learn. At least i am starting young(21) Lee


Which one you want to take out....Kali or Colombian?

You and your old lady can take me out


----------



## DrGreen007 (Feb 14, 2009)

Great New Site Boys Check It Out
Look Forward to seeing your journal ther hopefully


----------



## sirus420 (Feb 14, 2009)

wow boneman i just went through your pages on your journal and im lovin the porn!  those cat cocks turned into donkey dicks in no time. rep for sure


----------



## Boneman (Feb 14, 2009)

DrGreen007 said:


> Great New Site Boys Check It Out
> Look Forward to seeing your journal ther hopefully


*DrGrn, that site had age verification for 13 yrs old**. You've got to be kidding me right?*



sirus420 said:


> wow boneman i just went through your pages on your journal and im lovin the porn!  those cat cocks turned into donkey dicks in no time. rep for sure


Thanks sirus...I'm only 1/2 way through and hopefully they will be elephant cock sized buds


----------



## Boneman (Feb 16, 2009)

Rocky Top High said:


> I will tell ya that at about 5-6 weeks flower make sure and keep using a good bloom booster cause they will suck up all P & K that you can give them.
> Good luck man and just let me know if I can help in anyway. I am subscribed and hanging on cause you are reaching the point that those buds will absolutely explode.


RTH......Ooooh yeah baby  I am at that point right now and they are totally exploding!! Even my smaller CRH's have "POPPED".
My Kali's are producing quite a bit of snow and budding very nicely. I have also upped the amount I am feeding them...not the nute dosage, but the actual amount of liquid. They are actually loving it. If it wasnt for the bushmaster burning the shite out of my plants, I would post a pic of the entire plants. My entire lower half looks horrible (it was the entire plant several weeks ago).
Thanks for the advice on the Kali's and stay tuned  ~Boneman


----------



## Rocky Top High (Feb 16, 2009)

Boneman said:


> RTH......Ooooh yeah baby  I am at that point right now and they are totally exploding!! Even my smaller CRH's have "POPPED".
> My Kali's are producing quite a bit of snow and budding very nicely. I have also upped the amount I am feeding them...not the nute dosage, but the actual amount of liquid. They are actually loving it. If it wasnt for the bushmaster burning the shite out of my plants, I would post a pic of the entire plants. My entire lower half looks horrible (it was the entire plant several weeks ago).
> Thanks for the advice on the Kali's and stay tuned  ~Boneman


Boneman, I have seen pics of your Kali and you my friend are my hero.  I don't know what the rest of your plants look like but the picture you showed on the "420 Harvest" thread was simply amazing! You are 4 days ahead of me but it looks more like 4 weeks. 

If you are in your 5th week, you should also start smelling that unmistaken Kali fragrance. It is unlike any cannabis that I have ever smelled...or smoked for that matter. She is truely intoxicating. Let me know when she starts spewing her lovely scent. 

Anyway, I look forward to watching you get her to harvest. The fun is just now starting cause she is going to explode over the next several weeks.

Here are a couple of pics of my girls @35 days. They were taken under the HPS so I will try and get you a few better ones. Remember, be easy and don't laugh out loud, K?


----------



## smoke and coke (Feb 16, 2009)

looking good subscribed


----------



## sirus420 (Feb 16, 2009)

you got some pretty ladies there.


----------



## Boneman (Feb 17, 2009)

Ok, were at almost the 6 week mark and the girls are filling out nicely. The KM colas are snow white and OOOOOH what a beautiful smell they have. The CRH buds are a bit bigger and pretty darn hard for only 6 weeks old. They still have 6-7 week more to go and I already want to sneak a chop 

*First up KM*






*2nd up is KM and CRH with a baseball for size comparison. Yeah, I just got done painting.*






*Finally all the girls *






*Just wanted to thank everyone thats stopped by and commented and also everyone that has left me +rep lately. THANKS *


----------



## shnkrmn (Feb 17, 2009)

sirus420 said:


> you got some pretty ladies there.


Looking good, boneman. I'll be chopping in a few days myself. Hempy rocks!


----------



## KiloBit (Feb 17, 2009)

boney...ahaha....yabbadabbado....woohoo...bad ass as usual...feck I wish I had the space...feck...still cant rep but will as soon as I can...peace...oh yeah, white rhino arrived, but I got no fecking room to start..lol


----------



## smoke and coke (Feb 17, 2009)

looking great. they will be huge in 6 or 7 more weeks. whatcha got on you hand paint? lol


----------



## marilize legajuana (Feb 18, 2009)

looking sexy.. that crh is a monster already, and i think i can almost smell that kali through my computer.. haha

I am about a week and a half into veg with some blueberry and trainwreck and cannot wait until mine are beautiful ladies like yours. 


check em out if you can. peace and good luck in weeks to come.


----------



## Jeffdogg (Feb 18, 2009)

Lookin great bro  cant wait to start my Coco grow (gonna start in a couple weeks) better stock up on monkey juice its getting scarce  AN still not givin any info on the new replacement yet


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Feb 20, 2009)

*Just my opinion but i dont think there gonna take as long as you think you said 6 to 8 more weeks?If they keep on at the rate there on now the hole damn screen will be 1 BUD!Damitt Boy.*


----------



## Boneman (Feb 21, 2009)

SOMEBEECH said:


> *Just my opinion but i dont think there gonna take as long as you think you said 6 to 8 more weeks?If they keep on at the rate there on now the hole damn screen will be 1 BUD!Damitt Boy.*


*I sure hope your correct but I started a calendar from day 1 according to the breeders flowering time and thats what I have left *

*They are getting fat and packed on a daily basis. The Kali Mist has such a sweet type aroma. I still cant figure out the smell, but is almost holy!*

**
*~Boneman*


----------



## nvirgo79 (Feb 21, 2009)

how come my colas aren't that big? good job, how many oz's you think?


----------



## Boneman (Feb 21, 2009)

nvirgo79 said:


> how come my colas aren't that big? good job, how many oz's you think?


*I just got back from feeding them and OMFG the colas are getting HUGE. I really have no idea on how much I will get. I'm sure it will be less than what everyone is thinking because they are too crowded in the cab and its pretty much a main colas that are big. However much it is -- is going to be dank! The KM's smell is unbelievably lovely. Its hard to explain but it sure is nice *


----------



## nvirgo79 (Feb 21, 2009)

still my colas are the size if plums or popcicles


----------



## mr west (Feb 21, 2009)

Boneman said:


> Ok, were at almost the 6 week mark and the girls are filling out nicely. The KM colas are snow white and OOOOOH what a beautiful smell they have. The CRH buds are a bit bigger and pretty darn hard for only 6 weeks old. They still have 6-7 week more to go and I already want to sneak a chop
> 
> *First up KM*
> 
> ...


Well u deserve the rep+ dude ya plants are looking great lol


----------



## Steadmanclan (Feb 21, 2009)

SOMEBEECH said:


> *Just my opinion but i dont think there gonna take as long as you think you said 6 to 8 more weeks?If they keep on at the rate there on now the hole damn screen will be 1 BUD!Damitt Boy.*


I think they are very far from ripe.. I would totally predict 4 to 6 more weeks. Last time I grew Kalimist it flowered for just over 14 weeks before most of the pistils changed to red. the girth she puts on in those last two weeks will blow your fucking mind. I never anticipated how fat and sticky those colas were going to get. 

Enjoy... 

p.s. ever since you started this grow i have been itching to get more kalimist seeds.. I might just have to get some. the stone is ssssoooooooo awesome... I'm a drummer, and kalimist puts the coolest grooves through me when i smoke it before shows. the first time i smoked it i was down on the beach in encinitas in a rythm circle. before the spliff made it around the circle three times I was stoned out of my mind, and in love with a sexy little lady named kalimist.


----------



## Boneman (Feb 21, 2009)

Steadmanclan said:


> I think they are very far from ripe.. I would totally predict 4 to 6 more weeks. Last time I grew Kalimist it flowered for just over 14 weeks before most of the pistils changed to red. the girth she puts on in those last two weeks will blow your fucking mind. I never anticipated how fat and sticky those colas were going to get.
> 
> Enjoy...
> 
> p.s. ever since you started this grow i have been itching to get more kalimist seeds.. I might just have to get some. the stone is ssssoooooooo awesome... I'm a drummer, and kalimist puts the coolest grooves through me when i smoke it before shows. the first time i smoked it i was down on the beach in encinitas in a rythm circle. before the spliff made it around the circle three times I was stoned out of my mind, and in love with a sexy little lady named kalimist.


*Steadmanclan....Definately inspiring comments  The Kali buds smell unfriggen believable bro!!*
*Believe me, they will reach maturity before I even think about chopping. I am in no rush and they will sit drying and curing properly too *

*Ooh the encinitas sunsets...how much I miss them and the pallet burning parties in carlsbad....good childhood/early adult growing up memories. Anitas, TJ and everything else good over there *

*I miss Cali something fierce. Maybe, just maybe, I could convince the wife to move back. *

*I was just cleaning out the garage and came across a mexican blanket I got at the border a good 25 years ago for 5 bucks. Its still nice and thick and staying together very well.*


----------



## Kruzty (Feb 25, 2009)

Oh-yeah lookin good boneman.The pics make me want to flip me lights to 12/12,lol.


----------



## Boneman (Feb 25, 2009)

*Hey everybody. Took some weekly pics today to show you the progress. I only took 1 plant of each strain for picture purposes. The other 4 plants look almost exactly the same.*
*If you have been following the journal, you know that I have 6 plants crammed into a small space under a 400w cool tube. The funny thing is that I totally have 6 lollipops. There is no room for popcorn nugs or side branching whatsoever.*

*First up is the CRH...lil turn to the left heh?*






*Second is one of my two Kali Mist. Oooh she is huge and smells wonderful*






*Last is a side by side with gatorade bottle for comparison. KM left, CRH right*


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Feb 25, 2009)

Dam thats some beautiful plants. You know what your doing. Keep up the good work.


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Feb 25, 2009)

Very nice girls. 
Most people on this forum use a lighter or a deck or cards to help show actual size of their buds, but your top colas are so huge you had to use a gaotorade bottle! Awesome job.
I do have a question for you though, what is the ppm of your nutrient mix?
I know you said you got up to 1000ppm in the veg cycle, but what are you up to now? Do you plan on increasing the strength until flush? 
Thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## Boneman (Feb 25, 2009)

Kruzty said:


> Oh-yeah lookin good boneman.The pics make me want to flip me lights to 12/12,lol.


 *Dont flip too soon*



Stillbuzzin said:


> Dam thats some beautiful plants. You know what your doing. Keep up the good work.


 *Thank you *



bigtomatofarmer said:


> Very nice girls.
> Most people on this forum use a lighter or a deck or cards to help show actual size of their buds, but your top colas are so huge you had to use a gaotorade bottle! Awesome job.
> I do have a question for you though, what is the ppm of your nutrient mix?
> I know you said you got up to 1000ppm in the veg cycle, but what are you up to now? Do you plan on increasing the strength until flush?
> Thanks for the inspiration.


LOL Yeah a bic lighter would get swallowed up by them buds. I dont measure ppm although I do have a meter that I should use from time to time. I am using a custom nutrient chart from Advanced Nutrients on a medium feeding schedule. The chart says it peaks @ 1600 ppm, but I am not using all the nutrient items recommended. From looking at my nute bottles, I am at approximately 1100-1200 ppm right now and I am in the peak portion for another two weeks then it backs down for a few weeks before the flush.
I will measure ppm tonight and post the results.

For everyone that gave me *+Rep* so far THANKS


----------



## MJG420 (Feb 26, 2009)

Boneman said:


> *Hey everybody. Took some weekly pics today to show you the progress. I only took 1 plant of each strain for picture purposes. The other 4 plants look almost exactly the same.*
> *If you have been following the journal, you know that I have 6 plants crammed into a small space under a 400w cool tube. The funny thing is that I totally have 6 lollipops. There is no room for popcorn nugs or side branching whatsoever.*
> 
> *First up is the CRH...lil turn to the left heh?*
> ...



Damn dude!!!! I just spent the better part of 20 min readin your journal, and all I can say is WOW. Good job man, hope mine turns out as well as this.


----------



## grow4relief (Feb 26, 2009)

Beautiful coco grow Boneman and a great journal. Success can be had in coco it appears, thanks for sharing your experience.


----------



## Steadmanclan (Feb 26, 2009)

very nice.. lookin tasty..

the patience required in letting them finish is an unreasonable ordeal to have to put one's self through. good luck with that. 
they look soooo yummy.


----------



## Boneman (Feb 27, 2009)

MJG420 said:


> Damn dude!!!! I just spent the better part of 20 min readin your journal, and all I can say is WOW. Good job man, hope mine turns out as well as this.


 *Thanks MJG420 - I hope yours turn out well also *



grow4relief said:


> Beautiful coco grow Boneman and a great journal. Success can be had in coco it appears, thanks for sharing your experience.


 *Thanks G4R...Coco is easy with the correct nutes  Other than me giving them bushmaster (which they didnt like) its been smooth sailing.*



Steadmanclan said:


> very nice.. lookin tasty..
> 
> the patience required in letting them finish is an unreasonable ordeal to have to put one's self through. good luck with that.
> they look soooo yummy.


*"Unreasonable ordeal"..AWESOME choice of words  Why wont they just turn amber DAMNIT! LOL I still have a while.*

*I am going to give them a little dose of humboldt county's own "gravity". Its supposed to make the buds rock hard  Lets hope they like it.*


----------



## Masterofgenetics (Feb 27, 2009)

very nice.. keep us posted


----------



## Chiceh (Feb 27, 2009)

Looking fabulous. Good job. 



Boneman said:


> *Hey everybody. Took some weekly pics today to show you the progress. I only took 1 plant of each strain for picture purposes. The other 4 plants look almost exactly the same.*
> *If you have been following the journal, you know that I have 6 plants crammed into a small space under a 400w cool tube. The funny thing is that I totally have 6 lollipops. There is no room for popcorn nugs or side branching whatsoever.*
> 
> *First up is the CRH...lil turn to the left heh?*
> ...


----------



## Boneman (Feb 27, 2009)

bigtomatofarmer said:


> Very nice girls.
> Most people on this forum use a lighter or a deck or cards to help show actual size of their buds, but your top colas are so huge you had to use a gaotorade bottle! Awesome job.
> I do have a question for you though, what is the ppm of your nutrient mix?
> I know you said you got up to 1000ppm in the veg cycle, but what are you up to now? Do you plan on increasing the strength until flush?
> Thanks for the inspiration.


*1100 PPM is where I am at*



Chiceh said:


> Looking fabulous. Good job.


*Hey Chiceh...thanks for stopping by *


----------



## SayWord (Feb 27, 2009)

wow, beautiful. big. what nutes u usin?


----------



## Rocky Top High (Feb 27, 2009)

Boneman...you are my hero. When I grow up, I hope to be able to grow like that. My Kali is right there with ya but it's not as big. I think that the difference in our growing mediums. One things for sure, these girls are fixing to blow up. If I am not mistaken, I am at day 54 and along about day 70, the buds look like they are blown full of air. They will freakin explode! Thats about 2 weeks away and I can't wait. I believe you are a day or 2 behind me. Then the last 3 weeks is just impressive that all I can say. You will enjoy it, thats for sure. 34 days and counting...till CHOP!

Outstanding grow and I am getting tired of giving you +Rep.


----------



## Boneman (Feb 28, 2009)

SayWord said:


> wow, beautiful. big. what nutes u usin?


*I am using Advanced Nutrients "Monkey Juice". Its specially made for growing in coco coir. Its Grow a&b and Bloom a&b. Right now I am at 9.8ml per 3.8L (1 gal) of each and a splash of Cal-Mag (3-4ml). I did hear that AN is discontinuing monkey juice and replacing it with something else. I have enough left for another grow.*



Rocky Top High said:


> Boneman...you are my hero. When I grow up, I hope to be able to grow like that. My Kali is right there with ya but it's not as big. I think that the difference in our growing mediums. One things for sure, these girls are fixing to blow up. If I am not mistaken, I am at day 54 and along about day 70, the buds look like they are blown full of air. They will freakin explode! Thats about 2 weeks away and I can't wait. I believe you are a day or 2 behind me. Then the last 3 weeks is just impressive that all I can say. You will enjoy it, thats for sure. 34 days and counting...till CHOP!
> 
> Outstanding grow and I am getting tired of giving you +Rep.


*R T H - Whats up my brother? Man o'man are these KM's smelling "holy". Unbelievable how nice, I cant even describe it  other than hypnotizing. I am at day 50 or 51 right now so yeah, really close in our grows. My day 70 is either the 19th or 20th of March and I am hoping that the "gravity" I use next week will speed up the finish a little bit. I want a good cured smoke on 4:20. I will be close and it all depends on when they are ready. *
*I already have some PPP and AK47 thats fantasticly cured and does the job well. We'll see what happens. I got ya back on the +rep too. Dont forget to sign your name when you give rep or we dont know who it is *

*Thanks to everyone else too *

*~Boneman *


----------



## McNea (Feb 28, 2009)

Hey boner glad i got you looking at my journal (thanks alot man), i posted some new pics on my journal. Do you like Coco Coir bette than anyother medium, i was gunna go organic with monkey juice before in my ebb and flow, but my local store only had synthetic chemicals, better than nothing (sometimes). Do you ony grow organic, and how long do you usually flush for at the end of the cycle (bloom phase). Also sorry for the million questions im just that way, even in real life, (im a scientist ) was waondering do you always go for amber tich color or just seeing the difference from a previous grow?


----------



## McNea (Feb 28, 2009)

was wondering* fucking keyboard crap


----------



## Boneman (Feb 28, 2009)

McNea said:


> Hey boner glad i got you looking at my journal (thanks alot man), i posted some new pics on my journal. Do you like Coco Coir bette than anyother medium, i was gunna go organic with monkey juice before in my ebb and flow, but my local store only had synthetic chemicals, better than nothing (sometimes). Do you ony grow organic, and how long do you usually flush for at the end of the cycle (bloom phase). Also sorry for the million questions im just that way, even in real life, (im a scientist ) was waondering do you always go for amber tich color or just seeing the difference from a previous grow?


*The thing I love about this community is the interaction with other people and their experiences. No worries about all the questions, I dont mind answering them. This is my first time growing in coco and its been pretty good. My last grow was in 100% perlite and that by far has been the best. Prior to that I have done mostly soil grows. I start to flush at the first signs of amber trics and normally do so for at least ten days. My next grow will be 100% organic using BMO's line.*


----------



## McNea (Feb 28, 2009)

BMO's? which company is that


----------



## South Texas (Feb 28, 2009)

Beware of the coca stuff, pets will chew on it & it will kill them. Kick Ass Boner!!!


----------



## BAYAREAMEDICAL (Feb 28, 2009)

Looking good, keep it up....+rep


----------



## Boneman (Feb 28, 2009)

McNea said:


> BMO's? which company is that


*Blue Mountain Organics. You can find them on ebay*



South Texas said:


> Beware of the coca stuff, pets will chew on it & it will kill them. Kick Ass Boner!!!


*I've heard that also, but they cant get ahold of my coco *



BAYAREAMEDICAL said:


> Looking good, keep it up....+rep


*Thanks *

* ~Boneman*


----------



## KiloBit (Feb 28, 2009)

boney, so how they hangin?....just saw your girls...bad ass bro...


----------



## chinawas (Mar 1, 2009)

I just checked out your grow and those buds are huge. Looking good man.


----------



## Boneman (Mar 1, 2009)

*Thanks Chinawas....*

*Hey all ! No pic update today but I did just give the girls a good plain watering with grammas unsulphured molassas. This was the first time for molassas on this grow. I've read that humboldts "gravity" works well along side molassas. I will give the girls a splash of "G" next week.*


----------



## Kruzty (Mar 1, 2009)

Man looking great boneman.We just went to 12/12 so hope mine get half that size.


----------



## Boneman (Mar 1, 2009)

Hey whats up Kruzty? I hope yours get bigger 

I'm going to feed mine gravity next week. Please keep your fingers x'd for me. I dont want to feck these girls up.


----------



## KushCanuck (Mar 1, 2009)

Took me a while to get caught up with this journal BM, but it was certainly worth it mate, great job +Rep. I can't wait to see the last couple weeks here, watch the girls come into their own. This may have been answered already, but what's the floor space like in your area, 4'x'4x7' or so? I'm trying to plan spacing for about 6-8 plants for my next grow and your room looks nicely filled ... Anyways, thought I'd drop you some encouragement, I'll be lingering for the rest of this grow 

KC


----------



## Kruzty (Mar 2, 2009)

Yeah,,, they be jumpin out of the pots now,hehe.Had to rope 1 of the chemo cindys over yesterday.Dam thing was growning past the light .Now its even with the rest of the girls.


----------



## tastybudzz420 (Mar 2, 2009)

Got a question I have a 45 day old seedling that has the 3 leaf formation but its on leaf with 3 tips they are ice seeds but weird thind othe 5 all look right and have 4 leaves is this one a male cause that would piss me off I bought fem seeds. But we all make mistakes and possibly it is male let me know what you think thanks


----------



## McNea (Mar 2, 2009)

If you buy femanized seeds there is a 95% chance of hermi's or males. Not 100% feminzed just a majority is, also 45 days and you only have the 3 leaf formation, seems like a while. My seeds were 4ft tall in 45days, anyway i never buy feminized its easier to just buy normal and make mothers, if you have room. Also just cause it has diff number of leaves does not mean its a male, with every type of weed (white widow, PPP, sweet tooth, etc.) there is specific number of phenotypes. For example, if you order Da purps (purple strain) some of them will be totally purple while others will be just green with hints of purple, put the to different kinds are still Da Purps, this is an example of phenotypes, a pant with some characteristics exspressed more than others of the same strain (color smell, taste). You could just have a nice phentype of ICE or a bad phenotype compared to the others. From my experience the taller seedlings that grow tall with large internodal distance and less lateral braching usually means a male, this is due to the male trying to grow higher than the female so when pollination time comes around the pollen from the male will be gravity feed into the female flower, this is the way marijuanan has evolved to mate sextually, by making the male taller. This is true for many plant species in the plant kingdom. Any more info on sextual reproducing or evolutionary marijuana traits just ask me. Ask fir the plant, just watch to see if male or female, when they get to 3-2 leaf sets or 2-3ft., change light to 12/12 for a week just to see sex change and cull out males (Boner's way to describe male removing). Then switch light back to 18/6 or 24/0 whatever you use and re veg, this will cause minimal stress and will tell you the sex of al of them without worrying when it commes to flower time , happy growing


Friend with weed is a friend indeed


----------



## McNea (Mar 2, 2009)

sorry beech tought i would add my 2 cents (200 cents)


----------



## McNea (Mar 2, 2009)

sorry Boner this is your thread thought it was beech's jumpin back and forth


----------



## Mammath (Mar 2, 2009)

Hey Boney, 
Just been having a look through your grows, one word, impressive.
You've done a great job at keeping these sativa girls at a manageable height.
Must be starting to look like the Swiss Alps in your room with all those massive sativa peaks. 
Keep up the good work, your doing a hell of job +rep.


----------



## Boneman (Mar 2, 2009)

McNea said:


> sorry Boner this is your thread thought it was beech's jumpin back and forth


 *No worries McNea. We're all over each others threads and I dont mind at all. BEECH knows its cool too *



Mammath said:


> Hey Boney,
> Just been having a look through your grows, one word, impressive.
> You've done a great job at keeping these sativa girls at a manageable height.
> Must be starting to look like the Swiss Alps in your room with all those massive sativa peaks.
> Keep up the good work, your doing a hell of job +rep.


*Thanks Mammath  I gave them all "Bushmaster" towards the end of veg. Boy!! They HATED IT and turned all weird on me. I thought I was going to lose them but we pulled through. +Rep back at ya *


----------



## KiloBit (Mar 3, 2009)

Boneman said:


> *Thanks Chinawas....*
> 
> *Hey all ! No pic update today but I did just give the girls a good plain watering with grammas unsulphured molassas. This was the first time for molassas on this grow. I've read that humboldts "gravity" works well along side molassas. I will give the girls a splash of "G" next week.*


boney bro, what's up with the molasses? Is it a supplement while flushing? oh, we all want more pictures damn son, show us them girls....haha


----------



## McNea (Mar 3, 2009)

well i have read molassas is for feading beneficial bacteria and microbes, and intaked by plants for storage. Put it this way, what is a orange?, During the veg stage of a plant sugar and nutrients are take up by roots, and LEAVES dont be fooled, and are takes to sugar storage bins within the plant, leaves, roots, stems etc. When the plant is switched into flowering these vital sugar storage bins are used to fuel the production and assembly of complex sugars for the creation of buds/fruit/flowers. When there is a large storage of sugars (more than one kind) through the addition of sugar additives and molasse, the plant can produce mass amount of fruits, flowers or buds. This is why citrius fruit is very sweet and apples are very sugar/starchy (starch is storage sugars in plants). The sugar storage bins are converted to fruits, buds and flowers so make sure you have great excess of this vital sugars during flowering and veg stage.

McNea (sorry for spelling istakes cant review gtg now)


----------



## Boneman (Mar 3, 2009)

KiloBit said:


> boney bro, what's up with the molasses? Is it a supplement while flushing? oh, we all want more pictures damn son, show us them girls....haha


*I used molassas on my last grow as well. I use it throughout the grow bro! Its not good for hydro though....clogs your airstones and shite. Pics coming soon *



McNea said:


> well i have read molassas is for feading beneficial bacteria and microbes, and intaked by plants for storage. Put it this way, what is a orange?, During the veg stage of a plant sugar and nutrients are take up by roots, and LEAVES dont be fooled, and are takes to sugar storage bins within the plant, leaves, roots, stems etc. When the plant is switched into flowering these vital sugar storage bins are used to fuel the production and assembly of complex sugars for the creation of buds/fruit/flowers. When there is a large storage of sugars (more than one kind) through the addition of sugar additives and molasse, the plant can produce mass amount of fruits, flowers or buds. This is why citrius fruit is very sweet and apples are very sugar/starchy (starch is storage sugars in plants). The sugar storage bins are converted to fruits, buds and flowers so make sure you have great excess of this vital sugars during flowering and veg stage.
> 
> McNea (sorry for spelling istakes cant review gtg now)


*Sweet reply McNea......Yeah, I just use it because lots of ppl say it helps make the buds swell and taste sweeter. I have no complaints so far. I start out with 1 tablespoon per gallon of water and sometimes bump it up to 1.5 - 2 tbls per gal.*


----------



## McNea (Mar 4, 2009)

ya i love to know the science behind all of this shit, also im taking biotechnology at university, 2nd yer. And i must know how pants work because they are the bioactivator, biosynthesizors, and bioreactors for many things we use, alovera, ucaliptis, tea, medicine, flouresence, many many things. If ou wanna know anything just ask\

McNea
Biotechnology


----------



## Boneman (Mar 5, 2009)

Dude, your overdosing me on "bio's" and stuff LOL  Sounds like the ingredients of success


----------



## McNea (Mar 5, 2009)

its all good, how's the grow coming?


----------



## Boneman (Mar 6, 2009)

DUDE!!! Effn amazing  Big fat main colas


----------



## rasclot (Mar 6, 2009)

cant believe i missed this grow *VERY NICE !!!* boneman im subscribed n locked in +repras


----------



## Boneman (Mar 6, 2009)

rasclot said:


> cant believe i missed this grow *VERY NICE !!!* boneman im subscribed n locked in +repras


You've only missed the boring part  Its starting to get SICC 

Thanks for stopping by rasclot


----------



## McNea (Mar 6, 2009)

lets see some porn


----------



## sirus420 (Mar 6, 2009)

Fuckin eh havent checked on this thread for a bit and wow they lookin helluh good. I just switched my biggest girl to 12/12 last week and found out its a GIRL, fucken stoked cause got some clones from her before goin into flower. I cant get over how juicy those colas are reppin if i can


----------



## McNea (Mar 6, 2009)

i want colas like that


----------



## mr west (Mar 7, 2009)

Boneman said:


> *Hey everybody. Took some weekly pics today to show you the progress. I only took 1 plant of each strain for picture purposes. The other 4 plants look almost exactly the same.*
> *If you have been following the journal, you know that I have 6 plants crammed into a small space under a 400w cool tube. The funny thing is that I totally have 6 lollipops. There is no room for popcorn nugs or side branching whatsoever.*
> 
> *First up is the CRH...lil turn to the left heh?*
> ...


Proppa sicc mate lol bump them bitches.


----------



## Boneman (Mar 7, 2009)

*Y'all ready for a lil bud porn? *


----------



## mr west (Mar 7, 2009)

well I could squeeze nother one out before bed lol, tissues at the ready


----------



## Rocky Top High (Mar 7, 2009)

Boneman said:


> *Y'all ready for a lil bud porn? *


Freakin Tease. Lets see the porn...NOW!!!!


----------



## Mammath (Mar 7, 2009)

Rocky Top High said:


> Freakin Tease. Lets see the porn...NOW!!!!


Yeah c'mon Boney! This is one hell of a drum roll...


----------



## McNea (Mar 7, 2009)

im rdy for some bud porn boner


----------



## Boneman (Mar 7, 2009)

*Well, we made it thru 2 feedings of Gravity and Molassas and so far all is well *

*Kali Mist day 57*






*Colombain Red Haze day 57*


----------



## Rocky Top High (Mar 7, 2009)

Boneman said:


> *Well, we made it thru 2 feedings of Gravity and Molassas and so far all is well *
> 
> *Kali Mist day 57*
> 
> ...


 
 OUT-FREAKIN-STANDING! Mine are right there with ya. I will post some pics of mine in the 420 thread. I don't want to steal your spotlight...jk


----------



## Boneman (Mar 7, 2009)

Rocky Top High said:


> OUT-FREAKIN-STANDING! Mine are right there with ya. I will post some pics of mine in the 420 thread. I don't want to steal your spotlight...jk


My thread is your thread brother  so long as we are all on the same sheet of music.

I totally dont mind your contributions RTH


----------



## Steadmanclan (Mar 7, 2009)

very nice... mouth watering.. blood flowing away from head... ...oops!


----------



## Mammath (Mar 7, 2009)

Boneman said:


> *Well, we made it thru 2 feedings of Gravity and Molassas and so far all is well *
> 
> *Kali Mist day 57*
> 
> ...


Mmmm...Coming along nicely mate. 
We just don't see enough good sativa porn on RIU.
They're gonna be magnificent.


----------



## mr west (Mar 8, 2009)

dem gals ar perty man


----------



## Boneman (Mar 8, 2009)

*Thanks for everyones comments and encouragement.....I'm biting my nails here watching these girls swell all up. It's like my buds have gotten a boob job  I know what you mean about the blood travel steadman.*

*CRH up close and personnel*






*Another KM*


----------



## mr west (Mar 8, 2009)

getting all david bellamy "rumerging around the inagrowth"


----------



## jordisgarden (Mar 8, 2009)

great job i see you topped one huh? looks great.


----------



## sirus420 (Mar 8, 2009)

how much longer till you choppin?


----------



## miko (Mar 8, 2009)

Buds look sweet.


----------



## nici (Mar 8, 2009)

Very nice grow! +rep and check out my journal ) I am at week 4 flowering white widows and AK-47.


----------



## Rocky Top High (Mar 9, 2009)

Boneman, take a look at these. One is about 35 days from chop and the other about 40 days from chop. They will go through their final "push" and it is almost scary at how big they get. These last few weeks are the most exciting but also the longest. The days just seem to last weeks. I love growing Kali Mist. I am still a few grows away from having her dialed in but I am getting close.

Hey, I also attached a few pics of this WhiteBerry that I bought for shits and giggles. Boy, have I been impressed. She is @ 28 days so I am figuring another 35 days or so and she will be ripe. I have taken 4 clones of her and I have one @10 days flower. They are really impressive genetics.

Anyway, tell me what you think. In 4...5...and 6 weeks I will be harvesting a Kali Mist. Good thing to...I smoked my last gram of Kali mist last weekend. 

However, it's going to be a great spring. 

Not trying to butt in but you invited me.  Besides, I want your thoughts since we are just a few days apart in our quest for the lovely Kali.


----------



## McNea (Mar 9, 2009)

hey boner what height do you think my clones will finish at if i flower them at 4-6inches? Gotta keep them short but not to short to not get any bud but tall enough to make a good top cola 

McNea


----------



## McNea (Mar 9, 2009)

plus to all who's gonna do SoG pic one or two strains having, more than two really fucks shit up cause the all grow different. Currently im having to flower all of my 4 strains cause the AK-47 have shot up like rockets, growing quick, and my blueberry and Sweet Dreams/Tooth are laggin behind, maybe dont take nutes as good...... So im having to flower now or my AK will go past the light . Next time im only gonna do 2 strains of similar genetics or phenotype to keep an even canopy. O well my first hydro/SoG grow now i know  Not saying I'm not gunna get any bud i got 20 plants that are 6-8 inches flowering mabey all get something decent,

LOL ment to post this in my journal lol sorry boner.

McNea


----------



## Boneman (Mar 9, 2009)

jordisgarden said:


> great job i see you topped one huh? looks great.


*Thanks, I topped one of the CRH and now I have 4 colas *



sirus420 said:


> how much longer till you choppin?


*I still have a while left...stick around *



miko said:


> Buds look sweet.


*Thanks miko...I hope they taste as good as they look and smell *



nici said:


> Very nice grow! +rep and check out my journal ) I am at week 4 flowering white widows and AK-47.


*Thank you! I got ya back and checked out your journal aswell. Nice work *



Rocky Top High said:


> Boneman, take a look at these. One is about 35 days from chop and the other about 40 days from chop. They will go through their final "push" and it is almost scary at how big they get. These last few weeks are the most exciting but also the longest. The days just seem to last weeks. I love growing Kali Mist. I am still a few grows away from having her dialed in but I am getting close.
> 
> Hey, I also attached a few pics of this WhiteBerry that I bought for shits and giggles. Boy, have I been impressed. She is @ 28 days so I am figuring another 35 days or so and she will be ripe. I have taken 4 clones of her and I have one @10 days flower. They are really impressive genetics.
> 
> ...


*I think they look great. You can totally see the likeness of the KM in both our pics. I cant freakin wait.*



McNea said:


> hey boner what height do you think my clones will finish at if i flower them at 4-6inches? Gotta keep them short but not to short to not get any bud but tall enough to make a good top cola
> 
> McNea


*Hrmmmm maybe 18"?*



McNea said:


> plus to all who's gonna do SoG pic one or two strains having, more than two really fucks shit up cause the all grow different. Currently im having to flower all of my 4 strains cause the AK-47 have shot up like rockets, growing quick, and my blueberry and Sweet Dreams/Tooth are laggin behind, maybe dont take nutes as good...... So im having to flower now or my AK will go past the light . Next time im only gonna do 2 strains of similar genetics or phenotype to keep an even canopy. O well my first hydro/SoG grow now i know  Not saying I'm not gunna get any bud i got 20 plants that are 6-8 inches flowering mabey all get something decent,
> 
> LOL ment to post this in my journal lol sorry boner. *No worries....its all good *
> 
> McNea


*Good point about the different strains. I ask that question many times when I reply to threads that have something to do with growing different strains. I also scratch my head when someone is stating that they are starting like 20-30 plants. I ask if they are prepared to care for that many.*


----------



## McNea (Mar 9, 2009)

Ya having more than one strain can be very difficult to maintain cause each strain is specific/unique for growth/buds/vertical height/width..etc.Gonna make my next grow two strains that are similar in vegetation and flowering


----------



## McNea (Mar 9, 2009)

worried, my sweet dreams don't seem to be stretching in accordance to light change (12/12) but all other are stretching maybe its a genetic thing .


----------



## Rocky Top High (Mar 9, 2009)

McNea said:


> Ya having more than one strain can be very difficult to maintain cause each strain is specific/unique for growth/buds/vertical height/width..etc.Gonna make my next grow two strains that are similar in vegetation and flowering


I currently grow Kali Mist...White Widow...AK47...Hindu Kush...WhiteBerry...and Blue Cheese in 2 different cabinets. It is a bit of a problem from time to time but I have a pretty good system that allows me to do this and I really like harvesting a plant a week. It gives me plenty of meds and it gives me quite an assortment. Personally, I would not want to gow any other way. However, I could not imagine trying to grow several different starins in a SOG.

I like the perpetual harvest but I also like the SOG. I just don't like to harvest 12-20 plants all at one time and i don't like growing just one strain at a time but thats just me.


----------



## McNea (Mar 9, 2009)

ya i like multiple strains to keeps your high strong/intolerable (to get sick of one kind), How do you get a harvest a week?


----------



## sirus420 (Mar 9, 2009)

Ya harvesting once a week would be great, i got a 400w hps and another 200w in cfl if i want them. what do i have to do to get two-three ounces a week?


----------



## Rocky Top High (Mar 9, 2009)

McNea said:


> ya i like multiple strains to keeps your high strong/intolerable (to get sick of one kind), How do you get a harvest a week?


Without going into to much detail, I don't want to highjack Bonemans excellent thread but over the next 13 weeks, I will harvest 16 plants...6 Kali Mist...5 White Widow...2 Hindu Kush...2 WhiteBerry...1 AK47. I just stagger when I placed them in 12/12. It's sorta a redneck perpetual but it works. It takes some planning so I can have clones that have been vegged long enough.

You also need some different sized "plant stands" so you can keep your canopy level. It takes canopy management to a whole new level but it's not that bad. I plan on adding Blue Cheese to the lineup and then I will choose 4 strains to keep in the loop. Right now, Kali Mist and White Widow will make the cut. I don't know if I can actually get it down to 4 plants but thats the plan...roght now.

If you want more details, shoot me a PM and I will tell ya everything.


----------



## McNea (Mar 9, 2009)

must not be hydro, how do you flush. Has to be soil


----------



## Rocky Top High (Mar 9, 2009)

McNea said:


> must not be hydro, how do you flush. Has to be soil


Yup, it's soil. You mean there are other ways to grow?


----------



## McNea (Mar 9, 2009)

cool how does ww grow?


----------



## McNea (Mar 9, 2009)

FOR ALL OUTDOOR GROWERS GET SWEET TOOTH ITS DONE REALLY FAST -random rant


----------



## Boneman (Mar 10, 2009)

I've always grown at least two different strains as well. It really depends on set up and experience. I just about ALWAYS let them grow naturally.....I rarely even top or fim.
Managing plant stands (height) and canopy level is the key  Like RTH said...plant stand management and canopy level.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Mar 10, 2009)

*I want a scratch and sniff screen!!Awesome bone.*


----------



## willc (Mar 10, 2009)

Hey boneman, lovely grow going on again. I was just wandering how you think this method compares to the perlite Hempeys you did? Which of the two would you recomend for a first time indoor grower and why? Really enjoy these journals so thanks....Peace


----------



## KiloBit (Mar 10, 2009)

fecking bad ass boney...great idea with the pic update date.....as usual great shite....still can't rep ya again WTF? must have repd 100 people since last time...


----------



## Boneman (Mar 10, 2009)

SOMEBEECH said:


> *I want a scratch and sniff screen!!Awesome bone.*


*I concur  This KM is heavenly* 



willc said:


> Hey boneman, lovely grow going on again. I was just wandering how you think this method compares to the perlite Hempeys you did? Which of the two would you recomend for a first time indoor grower and why? Really enjoy these journals so thanks....Peace


*I think both methods are kick ass but I would have to lean towards the perlite "hempy" method because it was easier for me. Coco is fine too but I am using nutes specially made for it. If you are using regular nutes, you might find yourself trying to fix a deficiency and over compensating. *



KiloBit said:


> fecking bad ass boney...great idea with the pic update date.....as usual great shite....still can't rep ya again WTF? must have repd 100 people since last time...


*Thanks bro...you better spread that love around so I can get some from ya  Your gonna have to hit me up first one day.*
*Your gals are turning me on bro  Great work dude!!*


----------



## mr west (Mar 10, 2009)

Boneman said:


> *Well, we made it thru 2 feedings of Gravity and Molassas and so far all is well *
> 
> *Kali Mist day 57*
> 
> ...


Page bump....


----------



## rickjames818 (Mar 10, 2009)

not bad but if i was you i would have bent them over how far away is ur light and what strains are those good luck


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 11, 2009)

rickjames818 said:


> not bad but if i was you i would have bent them over how far away is ur light and what strains are those good luck


LOL dude, it's in the title of the thread.


----------



## McNea (Mar 11, 2009)

hey shnkrmn your avatar pic has some bonsi marijuana plants did you grow those? If so what height did you flower them at, trying to grow they same idea


----------



## McNea (Mar 11, 2009)

which strain do you prefer boner


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 11, 2009)

McNea said:


> hey shnkrmn your avatar pic has some bonsi marijuana plants did you grow those? If so what height did you flower them at, trying to grow they same idea


I just finished the three big ones a couple weeks ago, the other three are around week 7 of flowering now. The first three were vegged from clones for 90 days then flowered for 9 weeks. 100% perlite hempy buckets. I don't want to jack boney's journal, so here's a link to my grow:

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/146550-shnkrmns-pickle-bucket-hempy-grow.html


----------



## Boneman (Mar 11, 2009)

rickjames818 said:


> not bad but if i was you i would have bent them over how far away is ur light and what strains are those good luck


*Strains are Colombain Red Haze and Kali Mist (title of thread)*
*My lights are pretty close...I have a cool tube*
*No need to bend them, they fit well in my cab and are almost done. Well at least done growing verticle.*



McNea said:


> which strain do you prefer boner


*This is my first time with both of them. They are both hearty and tempting *


----------



## Boneman (Mar 12, 2009)

*Hey guys ..... Its been 1 week since I added the gravity. 1 ml per gal of water and its like a teardrop of "g". I totally wanted to add more but I listened to everyone and left well enough alone.*

*1 week later and BAM!! Ooooh hell yeah I can see the difference. I only did 1/2 of my plants and its like night and day.*

*The ones with the "g" actually dont look as good. Rusty leaves, many fans crusted up and fell off. Pistals turning brown FAST, but the buds are still freaking sweet *

*If I gave them a full dose (2ml per gal) I think I would be looking to choke someone out.*

*Thanks for all the advice and I'll get some pics up soon*


----------



## McNea (Mar 12, 2009)

*The ones with the "g" actually dont look as good. Rusty leaves, many fans crusted up and fell off. Pistals turning brown FAST, but the buds are still freaking sweet  
*


----------



## Boneman (Mar 12, 2009)

My lucky garden gnome 
*WAKE UP DUDE!!*






My injected KM 






*Just some porn to get your rocks off *


----------



## Kruzty (Mar 13, 2009)

Lol,boner.Your DUDE looks like he got into some of your stash .


----------



## McNea (Mar 13, 2009)

Is that the Kali?


----------



## DIRTBAG (Mar 13, 2009)

You said it.....!!!

"rocks off", mahn am i lucky the jergens was close...!
Bout chaffed.

Ok,....???

More
more
more
more
more
more...........................!!!!


Db.~tlb!


----------



## Boneman (Mar 13, 2009)

McNea said:


> Is that the Kali?


*Yes, that is my "G" injected Kali Mist main cola*



Kruzty said:


> Lol,boner.Your DUDE looks like he got into some of your stash .


*That lil bastard!!! I knew something was nibbling on my buds*



DIRTBAG said:


> You said it.....!!!
> 
> "rocks off", mahn am i lucky the jergens was close...!
> Bout chaffed.
> ...


*Whoa there nellie.....No spooging on the screen, but you are DIRTBAG yeah?*

*LOL Thanks for stopping by  Definately more to cum.....*


----------



## Boneman (Mar 13, 2009)

*This is for you DIRTBAG! Your thread is awesome and you do absolutely great work keeping us drooling over your setup and systematic ways of doing things. Please bring a napkin *

*First up is a group pic of the girls at flower day 62. Notice the troll*






*Next is my FREAKIN HUGE CRH bud. Ima gonna measure that thang but its about as fat around as a 32oz gatorade bottle.*






*Next up is a family portrait of the girls. KM are the two front left...all others are the CRH.* 






*Yeah, its a lil crowded in there but I couldnt cull any of them out. They have crazy HUGE main colas.*

*Temps been pretty steady around 78*
*Humidity has been around 35-40%*
*Day 62 *
*PPM approx 1100*
*PH 5.7 - 5.8*


----------



## Mammath (Mar 13, 2009)

Damn Boney. The top colas on those girls are fucking unbelievable! 
Your doing a hell of a job there mate.


----------



## rasclot (Mar 13, 2009)

Mammath said:


> Damn Boney. The top colas on those girls are fucking unbelievable!
> Your doing a hell of a job there mate.


 good job man wish i could look after those babies thought i had a big bud mine is nearly at the end of her life at 60 days in flowerin urs still got another 3.5 weeks to go right? their gonna b *fukin huge!! *much respect ras


----------



## MJG420 (Mar 13, 2009)

Hell yeah man lookin good!!!!!


----------



## Rocky Top High (Mar 13, 2009)

Very nice Bone. Mine are on day 74, 67 and 60 as of today. My main colas are large but that is ungodly! My Kali's are somewhat taller than yours but the main cola is not as big. You are doing great. I will be starting the flush in a few days and then...chop...chop!


----------



## KushCanuck (Mar 13, 2009)

That one CRH has one mutant cola man!! Wow, I was scrolling down and that definitely caught my eye. Looks fantastic Boney, keep up the good work, any time you want to post more porn would be fine 

KC


----------



## mr west (Mar 14, 2009)

either that or hes going a good impression of dirtbag init, which ever way gotta be worth some rep+


----------



## Boneman (Mar 14, 2009)

*Thanks everybody *

*Remember now, I used "bushmaster" towards the end of veg to control height.*
*Pictures are sometimes deceiving. Those colas are HUGE but in the family pics, they look small. Thats because the big ones are SO BIG. I bet the mutant CRH is as fat around as a 2 liter soda bottle  maybe even bigger!*

*So thanks again and I appreciate all the positive comments everyone has given me. More porn to come *

* ~Boneman*


----------



## Boneman (Mar 14, 2009)

*I just measured my "mutant" CRH main cola and it's over 14 inches in diameter. In comparison, a beer/soda can is approx 8.5 inches around.*


----------



## DIRTBAG (Mar 14, 2009)

*Your thread is awesome and you do absolutely great work *
*keeping us drooling over your setup and systematic ways of doing things.*

YA, YA , YA, I SEEN MINE...

HAVE YOU LOOKED AT YOURS.... 

WHEN WAS THE LAST TIME WE CHECKED
FOR A PULSE ON OUR BUDDY IN THE RED
HAT...???


HAD TO LMFAO...!!! 

GATORADE "SPORTS DRINK"

YOU TAKE A PULL OF THAT BOTTLE AND ITS
MORE LIKE

2 QUARTS OF LIQUID MORPHENE...
TAPPED TOGETHIER.

THE ONLY THING YOU'LL BE _RUNNING..._
IS DREAMS THROUGH YOUR MIND...!!! 


SEEING WERE YOUR TIMES ARE AT, I WOULD
THINK FLUSH TOO! BUT I DONT SEE ALOT
OF RED HAIR THERE FOR STRAIN TIME, AND
THE HIGH YOUR LOOKING FOR WOULD
MORE DETERMIN TIME FOR FLUSH....

YOUR AT THE 8 WK. MARK, BUT I PERSONALY
WOULD LIKE TO SEE ALMOST ALL THE
HAIRS TURNED BEFORE A FLUSH IS STARTED.

ALSO, SEEING WERE YOUR AT IN THE TIME
I WOULD POP OFF ALL THAT YELLOW LEAF
DRESS THE PLANTS UP, PERFECT...

AND RUN 'ER TILL THE END.

JUST THE THOUGHTS OF A WAKED AND
BAKED STONER...


DB.~TLB!


OH, AND I PUT A HIT OUT ON THE LITTLE RED HAT FELLER...

I GOTS THE CUTEST KNOWM OUTFIT, JUST
TRYING TO FIGURE OUT HOW TO GET MY
PHAT ASS TO STAY UP ON THE LEDGE....!





BROTHER MAN, YOUR GRO' IN ON FIRE...!!!




"HAVE LIGHTER/ WILL TRAVEL...!!!"


----------



## mrheadie (Mar 14, 2009)

so, i just noticed this thread and was going to ask your opinion on crh, but i think your pics tell the story!! great work bro. my next bean order is kali mist, buku, and i was thinking about the crh, but hadnt heard anything on it yet, so i was a little sceptical. now i think i'll get that order in today!!! again, great work. cant wait for a smoke report. if its anything like the punta roja we use to get, you'll be very pleased


----------



## KiloBit (Mar 15, 2009)

well as always boney, bad ass...what's the smell with that many girls sharing a bathroom?...by the way, my mom came over and told me my girls need some deodorant...feck, I thought the odor control was going OK....but then again my mom's can tell if I was smoking a joint 10 miles away in a fecking hurricane...lol...in addition what are doing for CO2 movemnent in your cab?..I know it's here in this great thread somewhere but feck, the search still doesn't work..


----------



## Boneman (Mar 15, 2009)

mrheadie said:


> so, i just noticed this thread and was going to ask your opinion on crh, but i think your pics tell the story!! great work bro. my next bean order is kali mist, buku, and i was thinking about the crh, but hadnt heard anything on it yet, so i was a little sceptical. now i think i'll get that order in today!!! again, great work. cant wait for a smoke report. if its anything like the punta roja we use to get, you'll be very pleased


*Great choice picking the Kali Mist. Any strain from serious seeds are genitically stable and dank. Now the CRH were freebees I got a while back and other than taking forever, they are bad ass  Pics dont lie eh?  I got 10 freebees and only planted 4 this time...all 4 were females! Smoke report is still a ways out...hopefully 4:20 but that might be a lil early *



KiloBit said:


> well as always boney, bad ass...what's the smell with that many girls sharing a bathroom?...by the way, my mom came over and told me my girls need some deodorant...feck, I thought the odor control was going OK....but then again my mom's can tell if I was smoking a joint 10 miles away in a fecking hurricane...lol...in addition what are doing for CO2 movemnent in your cab?..I know it's here in this great thread somewhere but feck, the search still doesn't work..


*I have carbon filter and ozone scrubbing the air. No smell whatsoeva  *
*Gotta love mom's  *

*Co2 movement.....I have 2 muffin fans bringing in fresh air and my filter system sucks it through. I am not doing any form of Co2 other than natural production and talking to the girls everyday.*

*My cool tube has its own fan that does nothing but cool the bulb.*

*I just took a few more pics  Need a bit of time to upload and shite. Come on back down tonight and see if I cant get yer blood pumping *


----------



## DIRTBAG (Mar 15, 2009)

YA! BETTER BE READY...


----------



## Boneman (Mar 15, 2009)

*^^KM @day 65^^*


*CRH @day 65*


----------



## wannabee (Mar 15, 2009)

Boneman said:


> *^^KM @day 65^^*
> 
> 
> *CRH @day 65*


 
I've definitely got to say that your plants look just perfect. Of course, I am just a newbie grower, but I just had to comment. Keep up the good work and thanks for the information. I'd like to try kali mist myself.


----------



## Boneman (Mar 16, 2009)

wannabee said:


> I've definitely got to say that your plants look just perfect. Of course, I am just a newbie grower, but I just had to comment. Keep up the good work and thanks for the information. I'd like to try kali mist myself.


*Thanks wannabee....next pictures I will have to use an object to show just how big those buds are. Those last two pics do not do justice to their actual size.....but they are nice and frosty eh?*


----------



## McNea (Mar 16, 2009)

Nice and Frosty


----------



## raiderman (Mar 16, 2009)

McNea said:


> Nice and Frosty


great lookin tops , got good skills.the strain looks like the medacine man srain as well kinda..funny on the B cheese wen i dropped the lites to 7 inches ,now thier blowin out sideways with a month left,fkin funny and qite amzing strain . bot two more ,gonna get 4 more for future op.wr jus plain ole nasty,lol,thc def in the 20s. keep it goin BM.


----------



## raiderman (Mar 16, 2009)

KiloBit said:


> well as always boney, bad ass...what's the smell with that many girls sharing a bathroom?...by the way, my mom came over and told me my girls need some deodorant...feck, I thought the odor control was going OK....but then again my mom's can tell if I was smoking a joint 10 miles away in a fecking hurricane...lol...in addition what are doing for CO2 movemnent in your cab?..I know it's here in this great thread somewhere but feck, the search still doesn't work..


go by a janitorial supply store and look for a gallon of ODOR AWAY lemon Concentrate 16.00. set in the grow room anywhere.jus open the jug ,pretty much it ,, i put haf in another gal. jug. leve cap off , shake it up once a day(optional, i jus do it to make it smellier lemon),dont add the water, but BM is rite as far as a scrubber goes saves daily chekin without worries


----------



## mrheadie (Mar 16, 2009)

looking good bone. i hear ya on serious seeds. never heard a complaint with them, and like you said, all their genetics seem stable. cant wait for the report


----------



## McNea (Mar 16, 2009)

serious seeds are very expensive, but quality is expensive now a days


----------



## mrheadie (Mar 16, 2009)

i dont mind paying for quality, and i dont think they're unreasonable given the genetics. we got some of soma's gear a while back and paid out the arse. good genetics, but expensive.


----------



## MJG420 (Mar 16, 2009)

I ordered some about a month ago, paid $90.00 for all my beans and the shipping. Bought 6 beans and got 6 free. I just Germed The Free Super Skunk I got and one of my White Berrys. Super Skunk took about 24 hours, and White Berry about 18 to crack. And after looking at Bonemans grow I decided to try out the coco blocks, I like em so far. Will see how things turn out, prolly gonna end up using these two as mothers for my imaginary outdoor grow this summer. Should be warm enough by the time they are ready to take clones.


----------



## Boneman (Mar 17, 2009)

*Yeah, serious seeds are pretty much 80-100 bucks for 10 seeds, but look at their strains...AK47, White Russian, Kali Mist, Chronic, Bubblegum. Thats quite the line up *


----------



## KiloBit (Mar 17, 2009)

Yo boney, man the girls look hot...and you say I got mad skills?......hehe....keep em coming buddy...later...peace


----------



## Boneman (Mar 18, 2009)

Good to hear from you Kilo  Your a lil chick maker here lately and I want to name the next one *Lucy* if you dont mind. Hopefully she will have nice red hair


----------



## raiderman (Mar 19, 2009)

Boneman said:


> Good to hear from you Kilo  Your a lil chick maker here lately and I want to name the next one *Lucy* if you dont mind. Hopefully she will have nice red hair


 not lucey,fk,lol wats upbro, yours is lookin good as usual,serious seeds grows serious plants,lol.this white russian are gonna be monsters,lol. piced yesterday, watered to day, spring break down here bak sunday,gd job bro.


----------



## marijaneindeed (Mar 19, 2009)

Bumpppppp!!!


----------



## KiloBit (Mar 19, 2009)

Boneman said:


> Good to hear from you Kilo  Your a lil chick maker here lately and I want to name the next one *Lucy* if you dont mind. Hopefully she will have nice red hair


hehe.......no problem...I'm alternating letters (Pam, Rosalyn, Tina, Veronica)so next up will be X then Z DOH! I'm thinking Xandra and Zelda....hehe....we like our girls don't we boney.....hehe...I like Lucy, good name, oh smack I Love Lucy...good one......later...peace


----------



## UserFriendly (Mar 19, 2009)

Ah shit! You killed off the Kali boy on the first fuckin' page bro! :::shakes head:::


----------



## Boneman (Mar 19, 2009)

UserFriendly said:


> Ah shit! You killed of the Kali boy on the first fuckin' page bro! :::shakes head:::


I know, I know, I know  

I just dont have the space right now to be doing seed runs.


----------



## UserFriendly (Mar 19, 2009)

Boneman said:


> I know, I know, I know
> 
> I just dont have the space right now to be doing seed runs.


It would seem that we have the same taste in herb my friend. I'm pimpin a Kali hybrid right now. It's supposedly a pre-99 cut taken before Simon introduced any indica into the line. I did save one short (& I hope quick) male to chuck at my AK. I'll be making seeds in a few months.


----------



## UserFriendly (Mar 19, 2009)

.... by quick I mean less than 4 months.


----------



## Boneman (Mar 22, 2009)

*Here is one of my KM at 72 days of flower. How's she looking?*


----------



## KiloBit (Mar 22, 2009)

Boneman said:


> *Here is one of my KM at 72 days of flower. How's she looking?*


sniff, sniff, sniff......makes my eyes water just thinking about it....bad ass bro


----------



## UserFriendly (Mar 22, 2009)

That is one fat-ass nug bro..... very nice.


----------



## Boneman (Mar 22, 2009)

KiloBit said:


> sniff, sniff, sniff......makes my eyes water just thinking about it....bad ass bro


*Oooh dude, it smells feckin sweet holmes!!*



UserFriendly said:


> That is one fat-ass nug bro..... very nice.


*The pic doesnt do it justice....its actually about as big around as a softball......maybe not that big but almost.*


----------



## billdo (Mar 22, 2009)

This makes me happy.


----------



## billdo (Mar 22, 2009)

I am the walrus.








I guess these are kind of like cloud formations. HAHA!


----------



## Boneman (Mar 22, 2009)

Billdo.....pretty cool looking  

I see the BMO grow in your sig. These girls, as do all my girls, get SPT throughout veg and a splash here and there during flower.


----------



## billdo (Mar 22, 2009)

Just dorkin' out... sorry to hijack you thread.

My outside plants are also loving the SPT... my cilantro is 3.5 feet tall. No shitting.


----------



## raiderman (Mar 22, 2009)

Boneman said:


> Billdo.....pretty cool looking
> 
> I see the BMO grow in your sig. These girls, as do all my girls, get SPT throughout veg and a splash here and there during flower.


 yea, im lookin at some other serious seed strains,,ns job on the KM.shit looks dank as hell.this wr is doing excellent,doing single monster buds on each,.great job,rep. u BM.


----------



## mrheadie (Mar 23, 2009)

looking good bone. how much longer does she gotta go?


----------



## Boneman (Mar 24, 2009)

mrheadie said:


> looking good bone. how much longer does she gotta go?


I know.....dank bud eh? She still has a while to go mrh. Maybe another week or so and I'll start the flush. It all depends on her though


----------



## wannabee (Mar 24, 2009)

What an amazing bud! The faces make it even more endearing! If you keep posting photos like that, I'll just have to keep coming back. nice


----------



## Boneman (Mar 25, 2009)

wannabee said:


> What an amazing bud! The faces make it even more endearing! If you keep posting photos like that, I'll just have to keep coming back. nice


*The whole point is to keep you coming back  *

* ~Boneman*


----------



## Boneman (Mar 26, 2009)

I got some great pics today but they are not loading for some reason. I will try again later.

 Boneman


----------



## mygirls (Mar 26, 2009)

hell ya shit looking tasty. when she comeing down.


----------



## Boneman (Mar 26, 2009)

Ok I guess I could only load one at a time. I used a baseball to show size comparison of the buds. As you can see, both strains are quite a bit bigger  
*Flower day 76*

*1st up Kali Mist*






*2nd up is the Colombain Red Haze*


----------



## mygirls (Mar 26, 2009)

shit ya man. thats the way to show the bud size. cans, bottols, baseballs not lighters ha ha. great job.


----------



## welsh wizz (Mar 26, 2009)

Boneman said:


> Ok I guess I could only load one at a time. I used a baseball to show size comparison of the buds. As you can see, both strains are quite a bit bigger
> *Flower day 76*
> 
> *1st up Kali Mist*
> ...


 
Speechless kiss-ass


----------



## Mammath (Mar 26, 2009)

Damn those are some big ass colas mate.
Looking great.


----------



## Boneman (Mar 26, 2009)

mygirls said:


> shit ya man. thats the way to show the bud size. cans, bottols, baseballs not lighters ha ha. great job.


*Thanks bro  I try to be original with comparison because when I say they are big...THEY ARE BIG. Sometimes pics do not do justice and a lighter would get lost in the pics. Then people seem to downplay threads and posts but when I use a baseball bat, gatorade bottle and shit like that, there is no dispute *
*They are not perfect and comparable to some of the other ganja gods here but I am trying to get there.*



Mammath said:


> Damn those are some big ass colas mate.
> Looking great.


*Thanks Mammath...for some reason I always end up with HUGE main colas. Once again...not up to ganja god standards but I am trying.*

*Thanks  ~Boneman*


----------



## mygirls (Mar 26, 2009)

yes sir im the same way. when i say big, i'm not exaggerating they are big. ya i like useing a gaterade bottle. ha ha ha.great job again bro.


----------



## billdo (Mar 26, 2009)

you should name that plant "Big Papí" ... or rather, "Big Momí"


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 26, 2009)

Well, boy, do I feel small now! 



Boneman said:


> *Thanks bro  I try to be original with comparison because when I say they are big...THEY ARE BIG. Sometimes pics do not do justice and a lighter would get lost in the pics. Then people seem to downplay threads and posts but when I use a baseball bat, gatorade bottle and shit like that, there is no dispute *
> *They are not perfect and comparable to some of the other ganja gods here but I am trying to get there.*
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mrheadie (Mar 26, 2009)

play ball!!!!


----------



## Boneman (Mar 26, 2009)

Batter up 

I am freaking out here!! I got some big ass buds that look...well, you know! I want them to be done NOW!

11 weeks flowering and I still have some time left. This is killing me


----------



## Mammath (Mar 26, 2009)

Boneman said:


> Batter up
> 
> I am freaking out here!! I got some big ass buds that look...well, you know! I want them to be done NOW!
> 
> 11 weeks flowering and I still have some time left. This is killing me




As my mother used to say..."all good things come to those who wait".

They will be worth the time they take  Oh yeah


----------



## Boneman (Mar 26, 2009)

Mammath said:


> As my mother used to say..."all good things come to those who wait".
> 
> They will be worth the time they take  Oh yeah


*Mammath....I agree 100%. I just need some new smoke and am dying to sample the Kali Mist. I may just cut off one of the smaller buds and get it hanging......ahhhhfeck it, I can wait.*

*This is like looking at christmas presents under the tree for a few weeks before being able to open them. *


----------



## Mammath (Mar 26, 2009)

Boneman said:


> *Mammath....I agree 100%. I just need some new smoke and am dying to sample the Kali Mist. I may just cut off one of the smaller buds and get it hanging......ahhhhfeck it, I can wait.*
> 
> *This is like looking at christmas presents under the tree for a few weeks before being able to open them. *



Yeah I can understand, my Mom never grew Sativa dom' lol.

...and if you open your presents early, Christmas Day is not the same and you wished you waited.

Small buds have been known to sometimes get accidently broken off when working on the plants though.


----------



## welsh wizz (Mar 26, 2009)

Boneman said:


> Ok I guess I could only load one at a time. I used a baseball to show size comparison of the buds. As you can see, both strains are quite a bit bigger
> *Flower day 76*
> 
> *1st up Kali Mist*
> ...


76 days is a long time flowering & still not ready, with super size bud!!!!!!


----------



## Boneman (Mar 26, 2009)

*Sativas *

*Breeders recommended flowering time*

*Kali mist 70-90 days flowering period (10 -13 weeks)*
*Colombain Red Haze 84-98 flowering period (12 - 14 weeks)*

*So yeah, I still have some time left *


----------



## Bsampson (Mar 27, 2009)

Looks damn good man cant wait to see the buds


----------



## notsinabuds (Mar 27, 2009)

read ur whole grow. +rep Boneman. That is one nice looking baseball. Yummmmmm


----------



## Steadmanclan (Mar 27, 2009)

Boneman said:


> *Sativas *
> 
> *Breeders recommended flowering time*
> 
> ...


Very true boney.... this is where the punishment begins. Luckily, your ladies are coming along wonderfully, and you have finally made it to the home stretch. Just a few more weeks...
when are you gonna start flushing?? If it was me, I would probably only give the kali one or two more weeks worth of nutes before I switched to just water for the final 2 to 2 1/2 weeks.


----------



## Boneman (Mar 27, 2009)

Steadmanclan said:


> Very true boney.... this is where the punishment begins. Luckily, your ladies are coming along wonderfully, and you have finally made it to the home stretch. Just a few more weeks...
> when are you gonna start flushing?? If it was me, I would probably only give the kali one or two more weeks worth of nutes before I switched to just water for the final 2 to 2 1/2 weeks.


*I've used the Advanced Nutrients chart throughout the grow and I am on my last week of nutes (according to their chart). I've been bumping down for the past few weeks and ...... we'll see *

*I am growing in coco coir and its not as nutrient holding as soil. My flush might not take long at all. I'm getting all excited now *


----------



## mrheadie (Mar 27, 2009)

chit man, IM EXCITED!!! i can only imagine how u feel!


----------



## GreenThumbWarrior (Mar 27, 2009)

Fat buds. good work.


----------



## smoke and coke (Mar 28, 2009)

hey boneman 
i picked up some of that super plant tonic and using it with foxfarms trio grow big, big bloom and tiger bloom. and using this schedule, im at week 3 and have been using at half strength.
http://www.foxfarmfertilizer.com/soilfeed.pdf

anyway i was thinking of going the 3/4 strength of foxfarms but using the SPT i should use less nutes. so do you think i should stay at half strength? of course i wil also let the plant tell me what it wants, but wanted your opinion. thanks


----------



## Boneman (Mar 28, 2009)

smoke and coke said:


> hey boneman
> i picked up some of that super plant tonic and using it with foxfarms trio grow big, big bloom and tiger bloom. and using this schedule, im at week 3 and have been using at half strength.
> http://www.foxfarmfertilizer.com/soilfeed.pdf
> 
> anyway i was thinking of going the 3/4 strength of foxfarms but using the SPT i should use less nutes. so do you think i should stay at half strength? of course i wil also let the plant tell me what it wants, but wanted your opinion. thanks


*SPT is a root stimulant and I start at 1/3 the first time, 2/3 the second and full strength there on out. I know the bottle says that you can reduce nute usage up to 1/2, but I just keep on trucking with my nutes as normal. In the end, I never get to max nute strength and I contribute that (and my big ass buds) to the healthiness of my roots and their ability to uptake nutes by using the SPT.  You got it right smokey....let your plants tell you. But dont fear the SPT...it aint gonna fry your plants.*


----------



## smoke and coke (Mar 28, 2009)

alright great thanks. i was more concerned with the nutes. im using both SPT and foxfarms at 1/2 strength. but i see what your saying thanks.
and again i gotta spread the love around some more.


----------



## Boneman (Mar 28, 2009)

smoke and coke said:


> alright great thanks. i was more concerned with the nutes. im using both SPT and foxfarms at 1/2 strength. but i see what your saying thanks.
> and again i gotta spread the love around some more.


*Thanks bro  I try to answer your question and also shed a little light on the subject. SPT is some bad ass shite *

***UPDATE** scoped my KM just now with my 60x-100x lighted 420 scope.  mostly cloudy, still some clear and ZERO amber grrrrrrrr. Man, I waited until now to scope her hoping I would see enough amber to trigger my flush. Ooh well, I'll  my PPP and AK for a few more weeks.*


----------



## Rocky Top High (Mar 28, 2009)

Boneman said:


> *Thanks bro  I try to answer your question and also shed a little light on the subject. SPT is some bad ass shite *
> 
> ***UPDATE** scoped my KM just now with my 60x-100x lighted 420 scope.  mostly cloudy, still some clear and ZERO amber grrrrrrrr. Man, I waited until now to scope her hoping I would see enough amber to trigger my flush. Ooh well, I'll  my PPP and AK for a few more weeks.*


 
Hang in there man. I have 3 going right now and one is at 88 days and is getting close...85% cloudy/15% Amber. I have another at 81 days and its 70% cloudy and 30% clear. The other one at 81 days is about 50/50 cloudy/clear. I will probably take down one next weekend but the other 2 are still a few weeks away. I will post a few pics tonight when the lights come on.


----------



## mrheadie (Mar 28, 2009)

hey bone, what is spt?


----------



## skeeterleg (Mar 28, 2009)

Bone 

Those are awesome dude! Wow!!! I hope you will give a smoke report. Is this typical flowering times for these strains?
Skeeter


----------



## hempybucket (Mar 28, 2009)

awesome grow man!!! great read!!


----------



## Boneman (Mar 28, 2009)

mrheadie said:


> hey bone, what is spt?


*mrh, SPT is super plant tonic. Its from blue mountain organics and they can be found on ebay. SPT is a tonic that has microbeasties and a bunch of other great stuff that makes the roots very healthy. Awesome stuff and its very cheap...smells horrible though *



skeeterleg said:


> Bone
> 
> Those are awesome dude! Wow!!! I hope you will give a smoke report. Is this typical flowering times for these strains?
> Skeeter


*skeeter...definately a smoke report but its gonna be a while. Flowering times for my 2 sativas are approx 12-14 weeks. I am at 11 now.*



hempybucket said:


> awesome grow man!!! great read!!


*Thanks hempybucket. If you read my last journal, you'd see it was 100% p'lite. My next grow will be hempy again..far too easy and fab results *


----------



## sirus420 (Mar 29, 2009)

Hey bone where can you get a good cheap scope??


----------



## Boneman (Mar 29, 2009)

sirus420 said:


> Hey bone where can you get a good cheap scope??


*Radio shack sells a 60x - 100x lighted scope for just over $12 USD. Its damn near the same thing as the 420 scope for 1/2 the price. Here is the link **http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2179604*

*You can also look on ebay for 420 scopes or 30x jewelers loupe.*

*Hope this helps *


----------



## docjohn (Mar 29, 2009)

Wow. I respect the long flowerer in you.

hands off the nugs till ready!


----------



## Boneman (Mar 29, 2009)

docjohn said:


> Wow. I respect the long flowerer in you.
> 
> hands off the nugs till ready!


*Yes Sir, DocJohn, Sir!!!*

*Ooooh its so hard to not break out the scissors grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr*

*Good thing I have some AK-47 and PPP stash left to blaze----otherwise I would be dipping into the nugs! *


----------



## mrheadie (Mar 30, 2009)

got it bone. i'm using subculture now, and the plants seem to love it. i might give the spt a try, to see witch is better.


----------



## Boneman (Mar 30, 2009)

mrheadie said:


> got it bone. i'm using subculture now, and the plants seem to love it. i might give the spt a try, to see witch is better.


*If you have something that works, then there is no use in reinventing the wheel. I think alot of growers dont even think about roots and micro beasties etc... *


----------



## Boneman (Mar 30, 2009)

*Howdy guys and gals  Here are my two Kali Mist main colas on day 80!! of flower. One of them has been fed Humboldt County's Own "Gravity"*

*With GRAVITY*






*Without Gravity*






*Both main colas are freaking sweet and snow covered and I cant wait to harvest and start trimming. *

*What do you think? Worthy of some props or what?? Start hitting the scales boys *


----------



## Mammath (Mar 30, 2009)

Damn, that is a night and day difference.
Both look exceptional, but I choose option 'G'. 
Well done mate.


----------



## twistedentities (Mar 31, 2009)

boneman, the G is truly the shit to use...it cut my flower time by two weeks! humbolt could use your pics in an advertisement...if those pics dont sell ppl on it, they are frkn blind!!!!!!!!


----------



## bikeskill (Mar 31, 2009)

I truely thank you for this first hand account, great plants................


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 31, 2009)

AWESOME grow Boneman + rep i cant believe its at 80 days and the non gravity still doesn't look ready i know its sativa but holy shit man.

do you check your ph much using coco or just judge it by eye? i generally can tell by lookin at my girls if im over or under doing it but im using soil.

good growin!


----------



## billdo (Mar 31, 2009)

Your plants are sexy. If I were a male plant, I would do unspeakable things to them.


----------



## MJG420 (Mar 31, 2009)

billdo said:


> Your plants are sexy. If I were a male plant, I would do unspeakable things to them.




woah man, take it easy this is a family show


----------



## Boneman (Mar 31, 2009)

Mammath said:


> Damn, that is a night and day difference.
> Both look exceptional, but I choose option 'G'.
> Well done mate.


*I choose option "G as well *



twistedentities said:


> boneman, the G is truly the shit to use...it cut my flower time by two weeks! humbolt could use your pics in an advertisement...if those pics dont sell ppl on it, they are frkn blind!!!!!!!!


*Ya think? I am impressed although my girls fans did show a slight dislike to the "G"* 



bikeskill said:


> I truely thank you for this first hand account, great plants................


*You are truly welcome bike *



Don Gin and Ton said:


> AWESOME grow Boneman + rep i cant believe its at 80 days and the non gravity still doesn't look ready i know its sativa but holy shit man. do you check your ph much using coco or just judge it by eye? i generally can tell by lookin at my girls if im over or under doing it but im using soil. good growin!


*KM is a 70 - 90 day strain and I am smack dab in the middle. I check my PH after mixing my nutes everytime. I give it to them at 5.7 and I have a hannah digital ph probe. Cost me about 20 bucks on ebay. Works wonderful *



billdo said:


> Your plants are sexy. If I were a male plant, I would do unspeakable things to them.


*Feel my pain brother .... feel it *



MJG420 said:


> woah man, take it easy this is a family show


*True that! I'm showing you all my girls in a family pic *

*Thanks for all the comments and scale hitting. I cant wait to harvest, cure and give a smoke report. *


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Mar 31, 2009)

what exactly is gravity supposed to do??

and honestly the one without "G" looks soooooo much better, no burn or nothing, tons of new growth (isnt that white hairs mean??)


----------



## twistedentities (Mar 31, 2009)

Boneman, dont worry about the little bit a burn..g is some really hot sht! I gave mine about a third of the rec. Dose and on one of my strains it burned the tips...the matas loved it...do you give them molasses with the g? They go very well together if you havent...when your buds are dry and cured they will be hard a rocks from the g...just make sure you flush well before harvest...can't wait for a smoke report!


----------



## twistedentities (Mar 31, 2009)

hookedonchronic said:


> what exactly is gravity supposed to do??
> 
> And honestly the one without "g" looks soooooo much better, no burn or nothing, tons of new growth (isnt that white hairs mean??)


 the gravity is a flower hardener and gives it a spurt of growth and makes them swell and almost double your yeild


----------



## Boneman (Apr 1, 2009)

*Thanks for answering that TI *
*I can see your point hookedonchronic, but believe me the one with "G" is a whole lot nicer. That is a good pic though *


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 1, 2009)

Boneman said:


> *KM is a 70 - 90 day strain and I am smack dab in the middle. I check my PH after mixing my nutes everytime. I give it to them at 5.7 and I have a hannah digital ph probe. Cost me about 20 bucks on ebay. Works wonderful *


sorry to keep quizzing ya boneman but do you find you have to alter your mix with any other additives to get the ph right?


----------



## Boneman (Apr 1, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> sorry to keep quizzing ya boneman but do you find you have to alter your mix with any other additives to get the ph right?


*DG&T, I do have to slightly adjust and I use ph up & ph down. If I am just using my normal nutes (monkey juice a&b and cal-mag) I have to put a few drops of ph down. Sometimes throughout the grow I add a compost tea and micro teas and also during veg I use super plant tonic. All of those reduce the ph to a level below 5.6 and I use ph up. Once again just a drop or two does the trick.*
*It's really easy to manage with my digital ph tester and ph up/down. Not one bit hard. Shaking the jug is about the most exhausting part of the whole ordeal. *
*My digital PH tester I got on ebay for about 20 USD*


----------



## bikeskill (Apr 1, 2009)

Are you going to cut down both KM plants at the same time to compare weight also, or are you gonna let the one without the G go longer?


----------



## McNea (Apr 1, 2009)

do you have a way to calibrate your PH pen at home.......it needs to be calibrated almost every time you use it and set it
aside.


----------



## McNea (Apr 1, 2009)

how do you calibrate your pH pen, needs to be calibrated every time you use it and set it aside


----------



## McNea (Apr 1, 2009)

lol opps


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 1, 2009)

Boneman said:


> *DG&T, I do have to slightly adjust and I use ph up & ph down. If I am just using my normal nutes (monkey juice a&b and cal-mag) I have to put a few drops of ph down. Sometimes throughout the grow I add a compost tea and micro teas and also during veg I use super plant tonic. All of those reduce the ph to a level below 5.6 and I use ph up. Once again just a drop or two does the trick.*
> *It's really easy to manage with my digital ph tester and ph up/down. Not one bit hard. Shaking the jug is about the most exhausting part of the whole ordeal. *
> *My digital PH tester I got on ebay for about 20 USD*


cheers Bone man! much appreciated, i think ill definately be going coco next grow!!! i hear great stuff about compost tea too check this vid out http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BXGqJbFZzCo kinda makes going organic hard to fault with!


----------



## Dr.GreenNutz (Apr 1, 2009)

Those nugs are sweet man


----------



## Boneman (Apr 1, 2009)

bikeskill said:


> Are you going to cut down both KM plants at the same time to compare weight also, or are you gonna let the one without the G go longer?


*The one with G will most likely be cut down first. Gravity seems to speed up the process. I will compare the weight. *



McNea said:


> do you have a way to calibrate your PH pen at home.......it needs to be calibrated almost every time you use it and set it
> aside.


*I dont calibrate it everytime....maybe twice a month and even then, its pretty close. *



Dr.GreenNutz said:


> Those nugs are sweet man


*They sure do look nice eh? I cant freaking wait*


----------



## randk21 (Apr 1, 2009)

thats some sweet lookin sticky icky!!


----------



## randk21 (Apr 1, 2009)

I came across one of ur posts saying upto 90 days just for the flowering?? I see its worth the wait! What would you say total time was from start to finish and do you think there are similar strains with same genetics that could have similar results but with a 90-110 day timeframe in total??


----------



## MJG420 (Apr 1, 2009)

randk21 said:


> I came across one of ur posts saying upto 90 days just for the flowering?? I see its worth the wait! What would you say total time was from start to finish and do you think there are similar strains with same genetics that could have similar results but with a 90-110 day timeframe in total??



all depends on the genetics man. The more sativa u have the longer ur budding time about 8-12 weeks, the more indica a little less about 7-9 weeks. These are just estimates, the only real way to tell is to check your trics with a jewlers scope


----------



## Boneman (Apr 1, 2009)

randk21 said:


> I came across one of ur posts saying upto 90 days just for the flowering?? I see its worth the wait! What would you say total time was from start to finish and do you think there are similar strains with same genetics that could have similar results but with a 90-110 day timeframe in total??


*I veg'd for a month and have been flowering for 82 days so I am at 112 days total so far and I'm sure I will hit 120 - 130 when I am done with the Kali Mist. *
*My Colombain Red Haze are in the same boat but they take an additional week or two.*
*I have never had Kali Mist before and everything I have read and heard has stated there is no comparison and WELL WORTH THE WAIT  Thats what has been keeping me going this whole time.*
*The CRH were freebees dope-seeds a while back. I planted 4 seeds and all 4 were female. The buds are monsters. *


----------



## Mr. Bitti (Apr 1, 2009)

just saw your gravity results and i got to get me some


----------



## hellboundx06 (Apr 2, 2009)

dude im so envious of you man


----------



## twistedentities (Apr 2, 2009)

hey boneman! glad you likke the G!...what dose did you give it? did you only use 1 dose? i think Beech gives them about 3 doses through flower...i think it took aobut 4 or 5 days for my plants to show a little burn but it didnt hurt a thing....but yeah, those ladies swell so fast!


----------



## Mr. Bitti (Apr 2, 2009)

twistedentities said:


> hey boneman! glad you likke the G!...what dose did you give it? did you only use 1 dose? i think Beech gives them about 3 doses through flower...i think it took aobut 4 or 5 days for my plants to show a little burn but it didnt hurt a thing....but yeah, those ladies swell so fast!




what dose where you using? what medium?


----------



## McNea (Apr 2, 2009)

I NEED GRAVITY, BUT ITS NOT SOLD IN CANADA ARGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGg


----------



## twistedentities (Apr 2, 2009)

mr. Bitti said:


> what dose where you using? What medium?


 i gave them 1/3 to 1/2 doses along with some molasses..the soil i used is some great stuff i dig up locally...ppm of the stuff is 1700 to 2300 but the plants love the soil...harvest was cut by a little over 2 weeks, but i wanted the energy high...after curing the buds they were frkn rock hard and burn so very nice...i definitly recommend molasses with the g. I noticed the ones that got g and mol. Came out better than the 2 that only got g...i also beleive using the g doubled my yeild


----------



## alanpartridge (Apr 2, 2009)

sexy sexy sexy!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Boneman (Apr 2, 2009)

Mr. Bitti said:


> just saw your gravity results and i got to get me some


*I got mine on ebay at **HydroponicsFast420** for* 



hellboundx06 said:


> dude im so envious of you man


*Thanks *



twistedentities said:


> hey boneman! glad you likke the G!...what dose did you give it? did you only use 1 dose? i think Beech gives them about 3 doses through flower...i think it took aobut 4 or 5 days for my plants to show a little burn but it didnt hurt a thing....but yeah, those ladies swell so fast!


*I made up a 1 gal water jug with 1/2 recommended dosage. I gave 3 plants the "G" twice. The other 3 got regular nutes.*



alanpartridge said:


> sexy sexy sexy!!!!!!!!!!!


*Yeah baby, yeah!*


----------



## giftsandcurses4 (Apr 2, 2009)

How do you calibrate the pH pen? Also, how did you use the Gravity and the SPT throughout the grow? I just got an Ebb and Flow system and Im thinkin about using both, just wanted to get your opinion! Thanks


----------



## giftsandcurses4 (Apr 2, 2009)

Oh also, have you heard anything about Purple Maxx? Ive read a few things on it and wanted to get your opinion.


----------



## billdo (Apr 3, 2009)

Used it.. like it... but def use Gravity with it.


----------



## McNea (Apr 4, 2009)

80+ days of flower, does KM have sativa properties? (thats 11-12vweeks) ouch!!!!


----------



## hempybucket (Apr 4, 2009)

McNea said:


> 80+ days of flower, does KM have sativa properties? (thats 11-12vweeks) ouch!!!!


kali mist is almost pure sativa.


----------



## Mr. Bitti (Apr 4, 2009)

yo boneman im also using coco as a medium and will be using gravity in about 3 weeks. i water/feed everyday once by hand, and was wondering if i should just water them everyday with "G" or just once each week at 1/2 strength? did you use 1/2 hydro or soil strength? and last thing, does your kali mist enjoy plenty of nutes or does it like lighter feed?


----------



## Boneman (Apr 4, 2009)

Mr. Bitti said:


> yo boneman im also using coco as a medium and will be using gravity in about 3 weeks. i water/feed everyday once by hand, and was wondering if i should just water them everyday with "G" or just once each week at 1/2 strength? did you use 1/2 hydro or soil strength? and last thing, does your kali mist enjoy plenty of nutes or does it like lighter feed?


*I mix it up according to the hydro recommendations. I used 1ml of "G" per gal and hit the girls with it twice in a week. I water almost everyday as well.*
*My Kali has not shown any signs of not liking nutes. I dont feed on the aggressive scale but I'm not feeding light either. I've had no problems with them other than the bushmaster I used towards the end of veg. *


----------



## Mr. Bitti (Apr 4, 2009)

Boneman said:


> *I mix it up according to the hydro recommendations. I used 1ml of "G" per gal and hit the girls with it twice in a week. I water almost everyday as well.*
> *My Kali has not shown any signs of not liking nutes. I dont feed on the aggressive scale but I'm not feeding light either. I've had no problems with them other than the bushmaster I used towards the end of veg. *




thanks man good to know, one last thing. did you cut back nutes on the waterings with G? and did you cut the nutes back at all on the waterings before/after adding the G?


----------



## MJG420 (Apr 5, 2009)

I love the coco, they are great!!!! hold alot of moisture so ya dont gotta water very often. Only thing I have noticed was my babies had a VERY light almost Florucent green color to em till I added a very light does of the Flora Nova. Now they are healthy as can be, turnin dark green. My White Berry is only 3 inces tall and startin to smell already.


----------



## Boneman (Apr 5, 2009)

Mr. Bitti said:


> thanks man good to know, one last thing. did you cut back nutes on the waterings with G? and did you cut the nutes back at all on the waterings before/after adding the G?


 
*I did not feed nutes with the "G"...Just straight gravity and water. I know alot of ppl mix it up with molassas. After giving them the g, I went right back into my feeding/watering regime as if nothing ever happened.*


----------



## Boneman (Apr 5, 2009)

*Here is my Kali Mist on day 86 of flower. Remember, Kali Mist is scheduled as a 70 - 90 day flowering period. We all know that breeders times are used as a guideline and it normally takes a week or three longer eh?*

*Here is my "g" injected KM at day 86. As you get better at growing you can look at a plant and know its status. You'll notice the white snowy appearance. That is a sign of mostly or all cloudy trics, as the trics starts to turn amber, you'll see the plant start to look yellowish/orangeish. As you can see in the pics, most of the pistils have turned, but she is still not ready. I peeked at it using my 420 scope and it is just barely starting to turn amber. I think one more week then I will start flushing. Let me know your thoughts *
















*Next update, I will include my Colombain Red Haze. I have 3 of them and they are all doing nicely. I have one retarded one that has the weirdest shaped main cola ever....its freaking huge. There are pics of it in this journal but none in the past several weeks. CRH is a 84 - 98 day strain and we are at day 86 and barely into the "finishing time"*

*Enjoy boys and girls *


----------



## South Texas (Apr 5, 2009)

Very NICE !!!! Actually, Awesome !!


----------



## mr west (Apr 5, 2009)

Looking sweeeeet, like they exploding out of them selfs lol.


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Apr 5, 2009)

rediculous man 
rediculous

so you can see the amber in the heads of the trichs with your bare eye??

i thought i could do the same but i wasnt sure, never had a microscope to check if i was right


----------



## twistedentities (Apr 5, 2009)

very nice boneman! I always enjoy your pics! They give me that warm fuzzy feeling....lol.....cant wait to see the crh...did you notice any burn from the g? That stuff is also supposed to give them a growth spurt, i really didnt notice any, how bout you?


----------



## Boneman (Apr 5, 2009)

HookedOnChronic said:


> rediculous man
> rediculous
> 
> so you can see the amber in the heads of the trichs with your bare eye??
> ...


*Nah I cant see that good...but the plant has a amber tint instead of a nice white tint. I'll see if I can take a good pic at that time and post both.*



twistedentities said:


> very nice boneman! I always enjoy your pics! They give me that warm fuzzy feeling....lol.....cant wait to see the crh...did you notice any burn from the g? That stuff is also supposed to give them a growth spurt, i really didnt notice any, how bout you?


*Hey TI....Yeah it burnt the shit out of them....well not that bad but bad enough for me not to post pics for a few weeks...ha ha*

*I didnt notice any growth spurt either. Thanks for stopping by and getting that "feeling" *


----------



## Mammath (Apr 5, 2009)

Boneman said:


> *Here is my Kali Mist on day 86 of flower. Remember, Kali Mist is scheduled as a 70 - 90 day flowering period. We all know that breeders times are used as a guideline and it normally takes a week or three longer eh?*
> 
> *Here is my "g" injected KM at day 86. As you get better at growing you can look at a plant and know its status. You'll notice the white snowy appearance. That is a sign of mostly or all cloudy trics, as the trics starts to turn amber, you'll see the plant start to look yellowish/orangeish. As you can see in the pics, most of the pistils have turned, but she is still not ready. I peeked at it using my 420 scope and it is just barely starting to turn amber. I think one more week then I will start flushing. Let me know your thoughts *
> 
> ...


*Looking very menacing Boney, they are going to be such a good smoke 
Look forward to seeing the CRH.*


----------



## Pyro Peaches (Apr 5, 2009)

*those are some seriously tasty lookin buds! great job boneman! *


----------



## Boneman (Apr 5, 2009)

Mammath said:


> *Looking very menacing Boney, they are going to be such a good smoke *
> _*Look forward to seeing the CRH.*_


*Thanks again mammath..I will start updating the CRH ASAP *



Pyro Peaches said:


> *those are some seriously tasty lookin buds! great job boneman! *


*I agree 100% Pyro  I just got done watering and spending time with all of my girls and I have sticky resin smell on my arm hair. They are going to be dank as hell *


----------



## McNea (Apr 6, 2009)

i need gravity


----------



## shnkrmn (Apr 6, 2009)

Hey Boneman, they look awesome. I'd start flushing in a few days, they'll be ready in a week/ten days. There are still a few new pistls poking out, but they are probably the last flowers you'll get on there. Your pix make me want to burn everything I have and start over!kiss-ass


----------



## yamin (Apr 6, 2009)

ur buds look amazing....... insane!!!!!!


----------



## Boneman (Apr 6, 2009)

McNea said:


> i need gravity


*LOL.....it sure does make it look good huh? We will see how it tastes and smokes compared to the ones without.*



shnkrmn said:


> Hey Boneman, they look awesome. I'd start flushing in a few days, they'll be ready in a week/ten days. There are still a few new pistls poking out, but they are probably the last flowers you'll get on there. Your pix make me want to burn everything I have and start over!kiss-ass


*I started to flush today. When I checked on them this morning, she had that orange tint glow about her so I dropped 2 gals of ph'd water on just my "G" injected Kali. I think I will flush for this week and chop next weekend. We'll see how it turns out.*



yamin said:


> ur buds look amazing....... insane!!!!!!


*Insane in the membrain *


----------



## OldeSkule (Apr 6, 2009)

Wow is all i can say.

I do have a 2 quick questions, I saw where the post where you transplanted them to the 2 gallon bags, are they still in those or did you transplant again to something larger?

If you had it to do over again, would you skip the 1 gal bags and just go straight to the largest container to reduce the shock to the plants?

My n00b brain thinks that it would be best to get into the biggest pot as fast as possible to minimize stress, does that make sense?

Thanks
OldeSkule


----------



## Boneman (Apr 6, 2009)

OldeSkule said:


> Wow is all i can say.
> 
> I do have a 2 quick questions, I saw where the post where you transplanted them to the 2 gallon bags, are they still in those or did you transplant again to something larger?
> 
> ...


*Yes they are still in the 2 gal bags.*

*I actually thought the bags were 3 gallon and I didnt want to waste all that coco on males so yes, I would do it the same way again.*

*The purpose behind the 2 sets of bags was to raise a bunch and pick the healthiest out of the that bunch, then transplant those into the larger bags. Mine got so healthy, so quick, they all looked good. I planted 8 and ended up with 6 female *


----------



## nasd90 (Apr 6, 2009)

Boneman, 

Very cool. I saw your link on another thread and thought I'd stop by and check'rrr out.

Gorgeous.


----------



## KiloBit (Apr 7, 2009)

hehe....I don't need to say anything...hehe how's mom's? hope all is well.... peace......


----------



## Boneman (Apr 8, 2009)

nasd90 said:


> Boneman,
> 
> Very cool. I saw your link on another thread and thought I'd stop by and check'rrr out.
> 
> Gorgeous.


*Thanks *
*Please stop by anytime, bring your friends too *



KiloBit said:


> hehe....I don't need to say anything...hehe how's mom's? hope all is well.... peace......


*LOL thanks man...so far all is well. Gonna have a very short trip though and my only free time on Sat was gobbled up with a paintball excursion. *


----------



## SayWord (Apr 8, 2009)

yo boneman, how would gravity compare to overdrive?


----------



## ironheadxl (Apr 8, 2009)

SayWord said:


> yo boneman, how would gravity compare to overdrive?


damn sayword - your going to all the parties i go to..lol this is a_ killer g_row eh?


----------



## Boneman (Apr 8, 2009)

SayWord said:


> yo boneman, how would gravity compare to overdrive?


*I'll let you know in a few weeks  but it looks like gravity has won*



ironheadxl said:


> damn sayword - your going to all the parties i go to..lol this is a_ killer g_row eh?


*Thanks....*


----------



## SayWord (Apr 8, 2009)

oh i didnt know you were testing gravity against OD. i was thinking of doin a side by side since i have both now, but if your doin it i'll just plus rep you and go with your results


----------



## McNea (Apr 9, 2009)

hey what about colossal bud blast, fully organic bloom booster....heard good results from hippy guy i know down the road


----------



## twistedentities (Apr 9, 2009)

hey boneman! Just heard from beech! He had his surgery and has been pretty sick...he'll be back soon...he also says "hey everyone"...


----------



## Boneman (Apr 9, 2009)

twistedentities said:


> hey boneman! Just heard from beech! He had his surgery and has been pretty sick...he'll be back soon...he also says "hey everyone"...


*Thanks dude  I was worried about him.*


----------



## DIRTBAG (Apr 10, 2009)

DAMN THAT IS SOME SERIOUS... JUST BUMPED THE NOSE TRYING TO SMELL THE MONITER...!!!!!!!!!!

WOOOOOOWEEEEEEE! "CAN I SMELL YOUR FINGER...???"


DB.~TLB!


PORN McLUVENS BROTHER...!!!


----------



## mrheadie (Apr 11, 2009)

just though i pop in to see how thing are coming... not long bone, i bet your droolen everytime you look at them! i got a call from buddy from nyc who picked me up some kali mist, sour diesel, and master kush. hes home for easter weekend, so i'll have some more nice nice while i wait for mine to finish. how much longer you thinken for the red haze?


----------



## MJG420 (Apr 12, 2009)

Boneman said:


> *Thanks dude  I was worried about him.*


You and me both, I just got a PM back from him today. How did the harvest go? I wanna see some pics


----------



## Boneman (Apr 14, 2009)

DIRTBAG said:


> DAMN THAT IS SOME SERIOUS... JUST BUMPED THE NOSE TRYING TO SMELL THE MONITER...!!!!!!!!!!
> WOOOOOOWEEEEEEE! "CAN I SMELL YOUR FINGER...???"
> DB.~TLB!
> PORN McLUVENS BROTHER...!!!


*LOL DB you're a nut on two wheelies  Sure you can smell my fingers  I been gone for a week and trying to get all caught up...PHEW i missed alot and I cant wait to check your thread....I'm sure its a jaw dropping display of your awesome regimented grow routine *



mrheadie said:


> just though i pop in to see how thing are coming... not long bone, i bet your droolen everytime you look at them! i got a call from buddy from nyc who picked me up some kali mist, sour diesel, and master kush. hes home for easter weekend, so i'll have some more nice nice while i wait for mine to finish. how much longer you thinken for the red haze?


*Hiya Mr Headie...things are going well. Going to check on the girls when the light come on tonight. I havent seen them in almost a week.*
*I was just in NYC!! Doh! Maybe he got it from me?*



MJG420 said:


> You and me both, I just got a PM back from him today. How did the harvest go? I wanna see some pics


*Yeah, i got a PM also. It was great to finally hear from him. I havent harvested yet....I started a flush on the "G" Kali about 10 days ago. She should be pretty close and all the others will probably start their flush soon...I'll see what they look like shortly.*


----------



## Mr. Bitti (Apr 14, 2009)

any pics of that colombian red?


----------



## Boneman (Apr 14, 2009)

Mr. Bitti said:


> any pics of that colombian red?


*Hey Mr Bitti....I will get them pics loaded real soon. I've been out of town since last week and I am just now getting back. I havent seen my gals in almost a week. I hope I dont have any unpleasant surprises.*

*Check back in a few hours or tomorrow and I should have some CRH posted. *

*Thanks for checking back and reminding me.*


----------



## Mr. Bitti (Apr 14, 2009)

Boneman said:


> *Hey Mr Bitti....I will get them pics loaded real soon. I've been out of town since last week and I am just now getting back. I havent seen my gals in almost a week. I hope I dont have any unpleasant surprises.*
> 
> *Check back in a few hours or tomorrow and I should have some CRH posted. *
> 
> *Thanks for checking back and reminding me.*



hey no problem bro, im just anxious to see what that strain looks like. I am very interested in flying dutchman's voyager strain. Its got columbian red as one of the parents. Sounds like a great strain with great varying pheno's


----------



## Relaxed (Apr 14, 2009)

How tall did the KM grow? Looks like they had a lot of Indica?


----------



## Boneman (Apr 14, 2009)

Relaxed said:


> How tall did the KM grow? Looks like they had a lot of Indica?


*Neither strain got too tall for being mostly sativa....I'm not sure but they are around 3 1/2 feet tall....i'll measure them tonight. *
*I used Bushmaster during the transition into flowering to control verticle growth and that totally worked and stunted their growth. I had to do that because they would have out grown my cab. I couldnt lst or tie them back because my cab was SLAM PACKED!! with plants *


----------



## Boneman (Apr 15, 2009)

As promised a pic of one of the three CRH at a WHOPPING 96 days of flower. 






And the "G" Kali at day 96 also






*The CRH's look like they need a bit more time before starting my flush but the Kalis are just about done  I have been flushing this Kali for about 10 days now and will chop this weekend.*


----------



## Mammath (Apr 15, 2009)

*Ah... the journey of a thousand miles ends with one CHOP!
You are a sculptor Bone... nothing less.
Well done mate 
Damn Fine.
*


----------



## mr west (Apr 15, 2009)

Boneman said:


> As promised a pic of one of the three CRH at a WHOPPING 96 days of flower.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lovely porn bone, I got the orn seeing them lol.


----------



## Mr. Bitti (Apr 15, 2009)

love it man, how long does the columbian have to go"?


----------



## danrasta (Apr 15, 2009)

man i wish i had the patiences and room to grow something like i bet that CRH is gonna be the shit!


----------



## billdo (Apr 15, 2009)

looking fucking deliciouso!


----------



## hempybucket (Apr 15, 2009)

Boneman said:


> As promised a pic of one of the three CRH at a WHOPPING 96 days of flower.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sweet jesus!!


----------



## bikeskill (Apr 15, 2009)

props all i can say props......................


----------



## Boneman (Apr 15, 2009)

Mr. Bitti said:


> love it man, how long does the columbian have to go"?


*According to the breeder, it should be done tomorrow (98 days). We all know how that goes though. I'm thinking maybe a few more weeks at most.*



danrasta said:


> man i wish i had the patiences and room to grow something like i bet that CRH is gonna be the shit!


*I'm about run out of patience and room *



billdo said:


> looking fucking deliciouso!


*I sure hope so  That KM is looking really really nice *



hempybucket said:


> sweet jesus!!


*Praise the lord!!*



bikeskill said:


> props all i can say props......................


*Thanks bike, thanks *


----------



## hippiepudz024 (Apr 15, 2009)

WOOOOOOW that is fuckin HEAT. you have alot of patience and it shows. Nice!!!


----------



## Mr. Bitti (Apr 15, 2009)

btw where did you get the colombian red from? and is that kali pre99?


----------



## Boneman (Apr 15, 2009)

*Thanks Hippie...*

*CRH I got as freebees from dope-seeds and the Kali is the new and improved version. I got them in 2008*


----------



## billdo (Apr 15, 2009)

Jesus Christ Almighty... those calyxes are fucking ginormous. Seriously... they look like army helmets.

Absolutely hella gnar gnar.


----------



## Boneman (Apr 16, 2009)

*Thanks billdo *

*Does anyone remembers the crazy shaped CRH bud that I have? I'm going to have to take another picture of it soon because it has gotten so much thicker in the past few weeks. Its still crazy looking and growing all sideways but its thick as hell.*


----------



## MJG420 (Apr 16, 2009)

Boneman said:


> *Thanks billdo *
> 
> *Does anyone remembers the crazy shaped CRH bud that I have? I'm going to have to take another picture of it soon because it has gotten so much thicker in the past few weeks. Its still crazy looking and growing all sideways but its thick as hell.*



CRAZY SHIT MAN!!!!!! I hope my grow turns out as good as urs


----------



## hippiepudz024 (Apr 17, 2009)

i love this grow


----------



## Boneman (Apr 17, 2009)

*Ok gang, I cut the "G" injected Kali Mist and the main cola wouldnt register on my scale  Effin HUGE and sticky. Could barely trim the beeyatch. The first pic does not do justice as depth perception is not viewable. The bud is thicker that if you had 4 bottles (2x2). I tried to show the depth but ya really cant see it. *

*Here is the porn...ENJOY!!*
























*All my other buds (from this one plant) are drying normally and will end up just shy of an O'z once dry. I also chopped up all the popcorn nugs into my shake bag for some hash later on.*

*I have no idea what this monster main cola bud thingy will end up weighing? *

*Any guesses?*


----------



## bikeskill (Apr 17, 2009)

more then you think.....................but DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAM thats nice


----------



## floridasucks (Apr 17, 2009)

shit that thing is huge!!! ill say 500 grams if it couldent register on the scale......


----------



## wannabee (Apr 17, 2009)

that is one AMAZING bud, unbelievable size.


----------



## Boneman (Apr 17, 2009)

*Seriously...If you took 5 of those bottles and put one in the middle surrounded by the other 4 bottles, thats about how big that bud is. I'm telling you that there were only tips of the bud fans sticking out when I trimmed. When I tried to get inside to trim to the stem, I felt like the bud was going to swallow my fingers. Hard, sticky and tight!! *


----------



## DownOnWax (Apr 17, 2009)

DAMN!

You could go kayaking down the chattahoochee river with that Paddle!


----------



## Boneman (Apr 17, 2009)

Boneman said:


> *Ok gang, I cut the "G" injected Kali Mist and the main cola wouldnt register on my scale  Effin HUGE and sticky. Could barely trim the beeyatch. The first pic does not do justice as depth perception is not viewable. The bud is thicker that if you had 4 bottles (2x2). I tried to show the depth but ya really cant see it. *
> 
> *Here is the porn...ENJOY!!*
> 
> ...


*Just wanted to keep the new pics current on this page *
*Thanks for all the comments and +rep*

* ~Boneman*


----------



## DownOnWax (Apr 17, 2009)

Actually the way it looks is that you will get a "Couch Lock" stoned when you smoke the top and a Feel Good Day High when you smoke the bottom!

I bet the Trichs are less developed on the bottom. 

WOW, just AWESOME!!!


----------



## DownOnWax (Apr 17, 2009)

I want to keep giving you REP but RIU won't let me!


----------



## Mammath (Apr 17, 2009)

* Damn Bone, that bud is simply magnificent 
Well done mate.
It's gonna be a while until we find out the dry weight because that things gonna take about 6 months to dry and cure lol
Other than size I'm sure it's gonna be a rip roaring smoke as well.
Congrats on a splendid display of growing  +Rep, if i can give you more, you deserve every bit you get.
*


----------



## shnkrmn (Apr 17, 2009)

DownOnWax said:


> I want to keep giving you REP but RIU won't let me!


lol. get in line. I was at your location until early this year. We should have a summit.

Boney, I can't give you rep either, but I'm writing it down.

great bud man. I'm all over that gravity.


----------



## Boneman (Apr 17, 2009)

*Thanks everybody  Remember, I still have 5 more plants to harvest and 3 of them also have gotten Gravity. DOH!! *

*I am going to cut that bug bud down into smaller nugs. I dont want to wait forever and I am also worried about mold with it being that big. I would be pissed if it got moldy.*


----------



## shnkrmn (Apr 17, 2009)

That sounds like a wise idea. Even crosswise into a couple pieces would help if you don't want to totally chunk it into buds. You don't want it drying too fast.

Remind me how far into flower you used the gravity. It was a one time thing, right?


----------



## Boneman (Apr 17, 2009)

shnkrmn said:


> That sounds like a wise idea. Even crosswise into a couple pieces would help if you don't want to totally chunk it into buds. You don't want it drying too fast.
> 
> Remind me how far into flower you used the gravity. It was a one time thing, right?


*The instructions say to use it a three weeks before harvest. I think I did it a bit sooner only because they took longer than planned. So maybe It ended up 5 weeks before actual harvest.*

*I mixed up a gallon jug and fed the plants twice with it. I only used 1ml of gravity in the gal of water. That was 1/2 recommended dosage and the plants did get a bit of burn...this stuff is HOT*


----------



## shnkrmn (Apr 17, 2009)

Fair warning. Thanks. So what's with the activity award? You been laid off??



Boneman said:


> *The instructions say to use it a three weeks before harvest. I think I did it a bit sooner only because they took longer than planned. So maybe It ended up 5 weeks before actual harvest.*
> 
> *I mixed up a gallon jug and fed the plants twice with it. I only used 1ml of gravity in the gal of water. That was 1/2 recommended dosage and the plants did get a bit of burn...this stuff is HOT*


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Apr 17, 2009)

looks great boneman!

ive been using the gravity for 3 grows now(about to be 4) and i love it. but your right, the stuff is super hot. i use it at about 1/4 strength and it works wonders.

you should check out Bushmaster is you havent yet. its great for eliminating stretch and better canopy management.


----------



## shnkrmn (Apr 17, 2009)

My current plants are the first ones I've actively shaped through topping, supercropping and lollipoppiing (oh, yeah, they got the works). Now they are 30 inches with great branch structure and an even canopy and looking to make nothing but fat tops. I think the gravity is exactly what I want to finish them off. I tried cha-ching last round and can't say I noticed much difference.

One thing though, do you use it alone? or with your regular load?


SlikWiLL13 said:


> looks great boneman
> 
> ive been using the gravity for 3 grows now(about to be 4) and i love it. but your right, the stuff is super hot. i use it at about 1/4 strength and it works wonders.
> 
> you should check out Bushmaster is you havent yet. its great for eliminating stretch and better canopy management.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Apr 17, 2009)

shnkrmn said:


> My current plants are the first ones I've actively shaped through topping, supercropping and lollipoppiing (oh, yeah, they got the works). Now they are 30 inches with great branch structure and an even canopy and looking to make nothing but fat tops. I think the gravity is exactly what I want to finish them off. I tried cha-ching last round and can't say I noticed much difference.
> 
> One thing though, do you use it alone? or with your regular load?


 
i use it with 1/3 - 1/2 strength nutes and found i had better results that running it with only water. the stuff creates massive nutrient uptake so full strength nutes will most definetly be too much.

seriously...Bushmaster.


----------



## shnkrmn (Apr 17, 2009)

I'm afraid of bushmaster lol. Talk about hot.


----------



## DownOnWax (Apr 17, 2009)

shnkrmn said:


> I'm afraid of bushmaster lol. Talk about hot.


Personally I think Bushmaster is unnecessary.

Hell, just trim if need be, I try not to use any extra additives.


----------



## hippiepudz024 (Apr 17, 2009)

man i bet that thing weighs an ounce or an ounce and half


----------



## Rocky Top High (Apr 17, 2009)

Bone, as I have told you time & time again...you are my hero! Outfuckinstanding! I am going to chop one of my Kali's on 4/20 and that will be 104 days in flower. The bud is the size of a 2 liter pop bottle. It's the biggest bud I have ever grown. 

I am not in your league but one day...maybe. I am going to go get some Gravity this week. Thanks for the heads up. You are a few weeks away from some of the best high on this earth. I am smoking some right now and it's taste is as good as the smell. Your close my friend...very close.

Here are a few pics of my girls...


----------



## Boneman (Apr 18, 2009)

shnkrmn said:


> Fair warning. Thanks. So what's with the activity award? You been laid off??


*Thank goodness I havent been laid off. I just had some time to dedicate to the good ole RIU *



SlikWiLL13 said:


> looks great boneman!
> *Thanks bro*
> 
> ive been using the gravity for 3 grows now(about to be 4) and i love it. but your right, the stuff is super hot. i use it at about 1/4 strength and it works wonders. you should check out Bushmaster is you havent yet. its great for eliminating stretch and better canopy management.


*I did use bushmaster for this grow. You want to talk about hot? I thought i lost them for about 3 weeks. They looked horrible but thanks to BM I was able to contain my grow inside of my jam packed cab. I didnt have the room to tie anything back.*



SlikWiLL13 said:


> i use it with 1/3 - 1/2 strength nutes and found i had better results that running it with only water. the stuff creates massive nutrient uptake so full strength nutes will most definetly be too much. seriously...Bushmaster.


*I used it plain aswell. Alot of ppl that do use it combine it with molassas. I just kept it simple and tried to follow the directions.*



shnkrmn said:


> I'm afraid of bushmaster lol. Talk about hot.


*YES!! BM is hot fellas*



DownOnWax said:


> Personally I think Bushmaster is unnecessary. Hell, just trim if need be, I try not to use any extra additives.


*Everything has its place and in many cases I would agree. This grow I had no room whatsoever and I had to use something to control height. I only topped one plant and that proved to be a mistake too. It just took up too much room that I didnt have in the first place.*


hippiepudz024 said:


> man i bet that thing weighs an ounce or an ounce and half


*We will see *



Rocky Top High said:


> Bone, as I have told you time & time again...you are my hero! Outfuckinstanding! I am going to chop one of my Kali's on 4/20 and that will be 104 days in flower. The bud is the size of a 2 liter pop bottle. It's the biggest bud I have ever grown.
> 
> I am not in your league but one day...maybe. I am going to go get some Gravity this week. Thanks for the heads up. You are a few weeks away from some of the best high on this earth. I am smoking some right now and it's taste is as good as the smell. Your close my friend...very close.
> 
> Here are a few pics of my girls...


*Thanks RTH!! I havent seen you here in a while. WOW!! its pretty cool how are plants look exactly alike. That is a testimoney to Serious Seeds and their stable strain.*
*Thanks for stopping by and your girls look amazing *


----------



## DR. RESINTHUMB (Apr 18, 2009)

Boneman...i am currently in late veg with some healthy kali mist..just wandering how kali responds 2 topping and if it produces more,and if the buds are more airy with topping or if they stay dense


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Apr 18, 2009)

DownOnWax said:


> Personally I think Bushmaster is unnecessary.
> 
> Hell, just trim if need be, I try not to use any extra additives.


yeah, because id much rather cut off perfectly good plant matter so the plant can expend its energy growing more.


----------



## DR. RESINTHUMB (Apr 18, 2009)

Nature says no to bushmaster


----------



## MaNgOsRoCkWiThMaRyJ (Apr 18, 2009)

Damn looks like I got some KiLLaKaLi too! YAY! :]


----------



## shnkrmn (Apr 18, 2009)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> yeah, because id much rather cut off perfectly good plant matter so the plant can expend its energy growing more.


I cut off perfectly good plant matter and make a clone army while simultaneously shaping my plant. Everybody has a different style of growing and results may vary. Everyone's a winner.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Apr 18, 2009)

shnkrmn said:


> I cut off perfectly good plant matter and make a clone army while simultaneously shaping my plant. Everybody has a different style of growing and results may vary. Everyone's a winner.


 
but if he is talking about trimming instead of using bushmaster then he can only be talking about trimming the tallest parts of the plant. the parts that are to become the top colas.

i trim and use the trimmings for clones as well, but i trim out the undergrowth thats receiving inadequate light. im actually helping bud production this way, not hindering it.


drresinthumb- so you dont agree with gravity either?


----------



## DR. RESINTHUMB (Apr 18, 2009)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> but if he is talking about trimming instead of using bushmaster then he can only be talking about trimming the tallest parts of the plant. the parts that are to become the top colas.
> 
> i trim and use the trimmings for clones as well, but i trim out the undergrowth thats receiving inadequate light. im actually helping bud production this way, not hindering it.
> 
> ...


i think that either u like bushmaster or ya dont...im just sayin that by pruning correctly you should be able to get the same desired effects without using bushmaster....internodal spacing is mostly about genetics and light intensity.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Apr 18, 2009)

DR. RESINTHUMB said:


> internodal spacing is mostly about genetics...


unless you take things into your own hands. thats why i use bushmaster, it completely eliminates not only the stretching in the first phase of flowering but it knocks that portion right off the calander. with BM i have marble sized flowers at 10 days and my plants havent shot up an inch and they finish 7-10 days early. i dont see how removing plant matter and making the plant repair itself and grow new matter can be anywhere near the equal of throwing it immediatly into flower production.

but to each his own.


----------



## Boneman (Apr 19, 2009)

Looks like I will have about 2 O'z dry once all is said and done. I cut up that monster bud and it was just over 100g's. I guess 100g is the max for that scale. The stem inside there was like a daggone tree trunk with node spacing non existant. Them buds were like sticky buns formed around the main stem. Fecking amazing


----------



## floridasucks (Apr 19, 2009)

Boneman said:


> Looks like I will have about 2 O'z dry once all is said and done. I cut up that monster bud and it was just over 100g's. I guess 100g is the max for that scale. The stem inside there was like a daggone tree trunk with node spacing non existant. Them buds were like sticky buns formed around the main stem. Fecking amazing


sounds tasty....

what kind of scale is that? all of mine go up to 500 grams even my really small one.


----------



## Boneman (Apr 19, 2009)

floridasucks said:


> sounds tasty....
> 
> what kind of scale is that? all of mine go up to 500 grams even my really small one.


*I dont know why it wouldnt register. All the buds clipped off only added up to just over 150g's. I didnt weigh the stem but it couldnt have weighed too much.*

*Going to be doing some more chopping soon. I just gave the remaining 5 another good flush last night and they will get maybe one more plain watering before next weekend.*


----------



## floridasucks (Apr 19, 2009)

Boneman said:


> *I dont know why it wouldnt register. All the buds clipped off only added up to just over 150g's. I didnt weigh the stem but it couldnt have weighed too much.*
> 
> *Going to be doing some more chopping soon. I just gave the remaining 5 another good flush last night and they will get maybe one more plain watering before next weekend.*


cool. cant wait to see that!


----------



## Boneman (Apr 19, 2009)

*Yeah, I got about 200g off that plant and it was almost entirely one main cola. My cab was slammed packed and didnt allow much room for anything else other than the main cola.*


----------



## floridasucks (Apr 19, 2009)

now that is one fat bud!! good luck with the rest man...


----------



## SayWord (Apr 20, 2009)

damn im glad gravity worked so well for u. you have any tips on using it?

for instance, did u raise the lights? how many times did u use it? did u use it half strength or full? did u feed with half strength other nutes or just water? etc. i have gravity but i think it burnt the shit out of one of my big plants last harvest so im kinda hesitant


----------



## mr west (Apr 20, 2009)

Boneman said:


> *Ok gang, I cut the "G" injected Kali Mist and the main cola wouldnt register on my scale  Effin HUGE and sticky. Could barely trim the beeyatch. The first pic does not do justice as depth perception is not viewable. The bud is thicker that if you had 4 bottles (2x2). I tried to show the depth but ya really cant see it. *
> 
> *Here is the porn...ENJOY!!*
> 
> ...



have u cut it up yet?


----------



## Boneman (Apr 20, 2009)

mr west said:


> have u cut it up yet?


*I used Gravity at 1/2 strength and I raised my lights as far as they would go (wasnt much). I fed it twice to the plants with just plain water. Plain water feed before and after.*

*Yup...all cut up  *


----------



## skeeterleg (Apr 21, 2009)

Awsome grow Boneman...You da man!!!!Rep+++


----------



## Mr. Bitti (Apr 21, 2009)

amazing results bro looks wonderful...any pics of the crh funky deformed cola?


----------



## billdo (Apr 21, 2009)

Wowie, wow wow.

I can't wait to see the weight!


----------



## billdo (Apr 21, 2009)

Wowie, wow wow.

I can't wait to see the weight!


----------



## chitownsmoking (Apr 21, 2009)

that was a nice fat cola


----------



## Boneman (Apr 21, 2009)

Mr. Bitti said:


> amazing results bro looks wonderful...any pics of the crh funky deformed cola?





billdo said:


> Wowie, wow wow.
> 
> I can't wait to see the weight!





chitownsmoking said:


> that was a nice fat cola


*Thanks for all the comments guys  I will be off the net for a few days but when I return I'll be doin some chopping and pic taking. I owe you a pick of my retarded CRH main cola. Its so freaking huge and deformed its almost fake looking. I know I am at the end because I am getting a last ditch growth spurt. *

*Cya on Sunday*
* ~Boneman*

*Hang tight....I'll go snap a pic of it now. Check back in ten mins*


----------



## SayWord (Apr 21, 2009)

Boneman said:


> *I used Gravity at 1/2 strength and I raised my lights as far as they would go (wasnt much). I fed it twice to the plants with just plain water. Plain water feed before and after.*
> 
> *Yup...all cut up  *


hells yeah, good to know half strength works so well!!!!!


----------



## Boneman (Apr 21, 2009)

*As promised*






*This second pic I put the coke can at the point where the bud starts just to give you an idea how massive this is.*







*Waddua think? *


----------



## Mammath (Apr 21, 2009)

That's some crazy shit Bone. 

Amazing.


----------



## floridasucks (Apr 21, 2009)

what the freak........... nice!!


----------



## Boneman (Apr 21, 2009)

*Out of the 4 CRH, that is the only freak of the bunch. Baby got back huh?*


----------



## Mr. Bitti (Apr 21, 2009)

oh jesus Boneman that looks insane!!!! they dont looke like they have matured much? are you on 12/12? ever thought about 10/14 to help those girls finish up? i can almost never get myself to cut a mostly sativa cus they almost always keep flowering and flowering


----------



## SayWord (Apr 21, 2009)

how long between the last feeding of gravity and the chop? three weeks? or longer?


----------



## mr west (Apr 22, 2009)

Boneman said:


> *As promised*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ooooo wow thats something aint it?


----------



## KiloBit (Apr 22, 2009)




----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Apr 22, 2009)

You should be a spokesperson for Coke N Bud.


----------



## DIRTBAG (Apr 24, 2009)

BAD HAIR DAY...???

SOME SICK MONSTERS IN HERE BROTHER....!!!



DB.~TLB!


----------



## bikeskill (Apr 24, 2009)

.....................


----------



## billdo (Apr 25, 2009)

It looks like a cow's head with the nose pointing to the right.

You should name her "bessie."



DIRTBAG said:


> BAD HAIR DAY...???
> 
> SOME SICK MONSTERS IN HERE BROTHER....!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Apr 25, 2009)

that is a fucked main cola but props man that is insane


----------



## Babs34 (Apr 25, 2009)

Boneman said:


> *Just wanted to keep the new pics current on this page *
> *Thanks for all the comments and +rep*
> 
> * ~Boneman*


*Holy shit Boneman!!! This wasn't the grow I was following. I spent a long ass time reading and just couldn't help but finally skip to the harvest.*
*Oh my....won't you PLEASE be my neighbor? *
*Damn dude, your pictures had me salivating. I am now inspired to pop some new seeds.....and use the coco. *
*OMG.......art, truly art.*
*I'm off to go buy some gravity. Damn Bone....toss me a clone of those babies, will ya? LOL.....I'm bad.*
*You did clone those, yes? Also, question...I was trying to figure out your grow space flowering from pics. Looked like you had a really tight space, yet quite a few plants.*
*I want to start some plants in what "appears" to be the same size. *
*What were the dimensions?*


----------



## Boneman (Apr 26, 2009)

Mr. Bitti said:


> oh jesus Boneman that looks insane!!!! they dont looke like they have matured much? are you on 12/12? ever thought about 10/14 to help those girls finish up? i can almost never get myself to cut a mostly sativa cus they almost always keep flowering and flowering


*Yeah I see what your saying from the pic, but the trics (at that time) were telling me to flush. I stick with the 12/12 and have nothing but time *



SayWord said:


> how long between the last feeding of gravity and the chop? three weeks? or longer?


*Bottle says to feed them about 3 weeks before harvest*



GoldenGanja13 said:


> You should be a spokesperson for Coke N Bud.


*Hrmmmm...that would be nice *



DIRTBAG said:


> BAD HAIR DAY...???
> SOME SICK MONSTERS IN HERE BROTHER....!!!
> DB.~TLB!


*The morning after is always a beeyatch *



billdo said:


> It looks like a cow's head with the nose pointing to the right.
> You should name her "bessie."


*Mooooooooo*



HookedOnChronic said:


> that is a fucked main cola but props man that is insane


*LOL Thanks....but I had nothing to do with her retard state*



Babs34 said:


> *Holy shit Boneman!!! This wasn't the grow I was following. I spent a long ass time reading and just couldn't help but finally skip to the harvest.*
> *Oh my....won't you PLEASE be my neighbor? *
> *Damn dude, your pictures had me salivating. I am now inspired to pop some new seeds.....and use the coco. *
> *OMG.......art, truly art.*
> ...


*No clones this time around....My cab was slammed packed. 36"w, 18" deep 6' High*

*Sorry, I been out of town for a while. I'll be checking on the girls tonight and will probably be harvesting. They were very close before I left.*


----------



## Mr. Bitti (Apr 26, 2009)

do you have a drain to waste setup going or do you do any recirculation? im really inclining towards a drip to waste for coco next time. having to water every nights gets to be a real pain. havent seen much recirculation at all just wondering what you had going


----------



## Boneman (Apr 26, 2009)

Mr. Bitti said:


> do you have a drain to waste setup going or do you do any recirculation? im really inclining towards a drip to waste for coco next time. having to water every nights gets to be a real pain. havent seen much recirculation at all just wondering what you had going


*I watered a few times a week and only about 10 oz at a time so there was very little runoff - if any. I would throw in a good plain water every once in a while but didnt save or reuse the runoff.*


----------



## Mr. Bitti (Apr 26, 2009)

Boneman said:


> *I watered a few times a week and only about 10 oz at a time so there was very little runoff - if any. I would throw in a good plain water every once in a while but didnt save or reuse the runoff.*[/quote/]
> 
> what size containers you got? do you let em dry up a bit? or do you go by that 50% weight rule?
> 
> ...


----------



## Boneman (Apr 27, 2009)

1 Gal during veg and they got about 8 oz a day

2 Gal during flower and they got about 10-12 oz


----------



## bakerj (Apr 27, 2009)

Pic of final product? and dry weight?


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Apr 27, 2009)

bakerj said:


> Pic of final product? and dry weight?


 yes please???


----------



## Boneman (Apr 28, 2009)

*Hey everybody....I had something come up and I was gone for a week. I will get you some stats by this coming weekend. Other than that, all is well  *

*The KM looks fanfuckingtastic!!! Gonna sample it soon *


----------



## sophanox (Apr 28, 2009)

Hey man, what was the stretch like for the kali mist? I'm about to scrog it, but wondering how much of the screen i should fill up in veg

Cheers!


----------



## KiloBit (Apr 29, 2009)

yo dude...holy fecking shite....look at how many hits you fecking got on this one boney bro.................hehe..you have arrived my friend...peace


----------



## Boneman (Apr 29, 2009)

*Hey gang, 1st KM final weight = 46g's or just over 1.5 O'z. 3 pics for ya. The top nugs are like rocks and I bet I can break a window with um  Your looking at 36g's with the "rock nugs" on the left.*





*




*

*Looks like a piece of dog hair or something on the bud....could be a strip of stem too.*


----------



## Boneman (Apr 29, 2009)

sophanox said:


> Hey man, what was the stretch like for the kali mist? I'm about to scrog it, but wondering how much of the screen i should fill up in veg Cheers!


*I used a product towards the end of veg called bushmaster to inhibit verticle growth so I really couldnt give you a good number. Mine stayed about 36" max.*


----------



## Boneman (Apr 29, 2009)

Boneman said:


> *Hey gang, 1st KM final weight = 46g's or just over 1.5 O'z. 2 pics for ya. The top nugs are like rocks and I bet I can break a window with um  Your looking at 36g's with the "rock nugs" on the left.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bumping the pic to the fresh page.


----------



## mr west (Apr 29, 2009)

nice haul dude, im always happy wen i get oz an half. Is that a dog hair?


----------



## Mr. Bitti (Apr 29, 2009)

quality looks great man, any news on the taste/high?


----------



## sophanox (Apr 29, 2009)

Boneman said:


> *I used a product towards the end of veg called bushmaster to inhibit verticle growth so I really couldnt give you a good number. Mine stayed about 36" max.*


Ah ok cheers man, i've read in quite a few places that using bushmaster sacrifices some yield and potency, would you agree with that?

Cheers man, buds look sweet!


----------



## Mr. Bitti (Apr 29, 2009)

sophanox said:


> Ah ok cheers man, i've read in quite a few places that using bushmaster sacrifices some yield and potency, would you agree with that?
> 
> Cheers man, buds look sweet!



i would agree not to use it if you have space but its a trade off when you cant let your plants double in size. and i have not used it but i understand anyone who does.


----------



## Boneman (Apr 29, 2009)

*This is the first time I've used it and I still pulled 1.6 from my smallest plant...Remember now, I had them slammed packed in my cab and really only had a main cola. Not lillipopping but FAT LOLLIPOPPING *

*Yea either a dog hair or a strip of stem from me yanking a big fan off.*

*Havent tasted it yet...I'll let you know soon *


----------



## billdo (Apr 29, 2009)

Boneman said:


> *This is the first time I've used it and I still pulled 1.6 from my smallest plant...Remember now, I had them slammed packed in my cab and really only had a main cola. Not lillipopping but FAT LOLLIPOPPING *
> 
> *Yea either a dog hair or a strip of stem from me yanking a big fan off.*
> 
> *Havent tasted it yet...I'll let you know soon *



I am digging the fat bm lollipops, too!
my bm plants taste great, btw... let us know how yours come out!


----------



## rasclot (Apr 30, 2009)

billdo said:


> I am digging the fat bm lollipops, too!
> my bm plants taste great, btw... let us know how yours come out!


 nice hair peice u got there lolras


----------



## hippiepudz024 (May 1, 2009)

Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Boneman (May 1, 2009)

*First off I have had a very tough several weeks and have not been around much. I know all that have followed this grow must be wondering whats been happening.*
*I harvested one KM w/Gravity which has been dried and curing for the last week. Today was the first sample and other than it still not fully cured (little harsh) and all I can say is:*

*MIND ALTERING!!! OMFG Kali Mist has got to be one of the best EVER!! It started out with a "out of this world" full body buzz followed by an energetic stone *

*I will update with more detail when I get some time. Things are still a bit hectic in Boney's world right now.*


----------



## mr west (May 2, 2009)

Cool sounds nice, which breeder did u get ya km from?


----------



## Mr. Bitti (May 2, 2009)

very nice man, and finishing under 100 days is always a plus for a huge sativa. its def a strain i will have to work with eventually


----------



## Babs34 (May 2, 2009)

*OMFG Kali Mist has got to be one of the best EVER!! It started out with a "out of this world" full body buzz followed by an energetic stone *
Exactly what the doc ordered for me. One word: sweet.


----------



## Boneman (May 2, 2009)

mr west said:


> Cool sounds nice, which breeder did u get ya km from?


*Serious Seeds*



Mr. Bitti said:


> very nice man, and finishing under 100 days is always a plus for a huge sativa. its def a strain i will have to work with eventually


*I would say that the wait was well worth it *



Babs34 said:


> *OMFG Kali Mist has got to be one of the best EVER!! It started out with a "out of this world" full body buzz followed by an energetic stone *
> Exactly what the doc ordered for me. One word: sweet.


*I agree...I just need the cure to finish so I can get a good taste*


----------



## RichED (May 4, 2009)

Mydude what size light did you use on this grow or did I overlook it. I have a 250w and im new to game and interested in kali mist is there anything i need to know or look out for good or bad please take a moment to prepare me for my bean arival this week.


----------



## Boneman (May 5, 2009)

RichED said:


> Mydude what size light did you use on this grow or did I overlook it. I have a 250w and im new to game and interested in kali mist is there anything i need to know or look out for good or bad please take a moment to prepare me for my bean arival this week.


*I used 400w MH Conversion bulb for veg and 400w HPS for flower. They will explode in growth as soon as you switch to flower. Very nice smelling plant, VERY NICE  *


----------



## danrasta (May 5, 2009)

Nice to see you enjoying the fruits of your labor boneman!+rep for some sweet weed


----------



## HookedOnChronic (May 5, 2009)

props on the harvest! how are the columbians?


----------



## billdo (May 5, 2009)

hey boneman,
how tall did your kali mist get?


----------



## KiloBit (May 5, 2009)

compared to the PPP, difference in head with the kali boney bro?


----------



## Boneman (May 5, 2009)

KiloBit said:


> compared to the PPP, difference in head with the kali boney bro?


*Dude, its like a baseball sized circle of "stoned" right on the forehead around eyebrow level. Unbelieveable bro!! Then its followed by a great high like PPP. The Kali is DEFINATELY better. Hands down....period*


----------



## Boneman (May 5, 2009)

danrasta said:


> Nice to see you enjoying the fruits of your labor boneman!+rep for some sweet weed


*Thanks danrasta*



HookedOnChronic said:


> props on the harvest! how are the columbians?


*Everything is harvested, I'll get y'all an update soon*



billdo said:


> hey boneman,
> how tall did your kali mist get?


*Right about 4 feet....almost. I used bushmaster to control height*


----------



## ChipotleChips (May 5, 2009)

Boneman said:


> *Dude, its like a baseball sized circle of "stoned" right on the forehead around eyebrow level. Unbelieveable bro!! Then its followed by a great high like PPP. The Kali is DEFINATELY better. Hands down....period*


lol its called your Third Eye, your 6th Chakra. Opened that shit right up.


----------



## Boneman (May 6, 2009)

ChipotleChips said:


> lol its called your Third Eye, your 6th Chakra. Opened that shit right up.


*Dude, whatever it is, it's the freaking shite. *
*You know when your really drunk and you get that scary head spinning feeling like your about to pass out...Yeah, it's kinda like that but not scary. Its hard to explain, but holy shite!! That didnt last too long but the total body buzz is amazing. I would say it has to be some of the best party weed out there. If your looking to get nailed to the couch, pick something different. *
*If you can wait the 90 days (or so) of flowering, you will totally be forever loving the Kali Mist. It's advertised just about everywhere as the best sativa and it actually recently won the 2008 Ibiza Cup.*


----------



## HookedOnChronic (May 6, 2009)

the best sativa.....from what company ?i take it serious has the best brand of kali mist in the world? 
and props on the harvest!!


----------



## Boneman (May 6, 2009)

HookedOnChronic said:


> the best sativa.....from what company ?i take it serious has the best brand of kali mist in the world?
> and props on the harvest!!


*Serious Seeds is the breeder of Kali Mist. You can buy it from just about any seed bank. Unless someone has stolen the genetics that Simon has held under tight lock and key, Serious Seeds is the only maker of Kali Mist *


----------



## KiloBit (May 6, 2009)

Boneman said:


> *Dude, its like a baseball sized circle of "stoned" right on the forehead around eyebrow level. Unbelieveable bro!! Then its followed by a great high like PPP. The Kali is DEFINATELY better. Hands down....period*


next stop Kali......hamina hamina hamina.......


----------



## Boneman (May 8, 2009)

KiloBit said:


> next stop Kali......hamina hamina hamina.......


*Kilo, you will not be disappointed but you will have to leave it in flower for a good 90 days. *

*LOL...I see your letting out your chakras with the hamina hamina hamina *


----------



## KiloBit (May 8, 2009)

Boneman said:


> *Kilo, you will not be disappointed but you will have to leave it in flower for a good 90 days. *
> 
> *LOL...I see your letting out your chakras with the hamina hamina hamina *


aw shite, well that's not going to work for me....as you know I'm going for a monthly harvest and I just don't have anymore room...well I'm going to have to start planning on more space for my retirement bro...heheh

all the best, peace


----------



## Boneman (May 8, 2009)

KiloBit said:


> aw shite, well that's not going to work for me....as you know I'm going for a monthly harvest and I just don't have anymore room...well I'm going to have to start planning on more space for my retirement bro...heheh
> 
> all the best, peace


Thats why I brought up the loooooong flower time  Maybe soon in retirement we'll both have much more space to dedicate...Hell yeah!


----------



## Boneman (May 10, 2009)

*KM 134g - 2 plants*
*CRH 116g - 4 plants*

*Total 250g = almost 9 Oz from 6 plants*

*Now for the problem grrrrrrrrr*

*I harvested one KM and the next day I had to unexpectedly go out of town for a week. While I was gone the weather was lousy and rainy and when I came back, I was faced with some mold issues. I had 2 CRH that were ridden with it and I threw away probably 1/2 of my buds. *

*So there you have it, just over 1/2 lb dry from 6 plants. I am willing to bet I threw away at least 5-6 Oz's of moldy bud *

*With the mold issues, I lost track of the effect of the Gravity as it pertains to weight comparison. I will tell you the buds are rock hard  and I could throw them like a rock. *


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (May 10, 2009)

Boneman said:


> *KM 134g - 2 plants*
> *CRH 116g - 4 plants*
> 
> *Total 250g = almost 9 Oz from 6 plants*
> ...


oohh nnoooo..
Moldy buds? Damn man, 5 - 6 ounces of high quality bud we have all been watching grow, is trashed?
I am sorry to hear that my man. My heart goes out to you...


----------



## Boneman (May 10, 2009)

bigtomatofarmer said:


> oohh nnoooo..
> Moldy buds? Damn man, 5 - 6 ounces of high quality bud we have all been watching grow, is trashed?
> I am sorry to hear that my man. My heart goes out to you...


*Yeah man I was devistated in more ways than one. *

*On the bright side, I did end up with ALOT of awesome quality bud  The 1st harvested KM is quickly dissappearing  after  *


----------



## MJG420 (May 10, 2009)

Damn Boneman that sux ass, I am goin to haveta buy a dehumidifier here soon or I will be faced with the same problem. RH jumps around from 20%-60%, should be ok for a little longer.


----------



## bossman88188 (May 10, 2009)

im sorry to hear bout the mold.
hows the rest of the smoke?


----------



## Boneman (May 10, 2009)

MJG420 said:


> Damn Boneman that sux ass, I am goin to haveta buy a dehumidifier here soon or I will be faced with the same problem. RH jumps around from 20%-60%, should be ok for a little longer.





bossman88188 said:


> im sorry to hear bout the mold.
> hows the rest of the smoke?


*Guys, the mold issue hurt me bad personally cuz I had to leave for a week when they should have been cut down. But still I got 9 O'z!! of great smoke. I havent tried the final KM & CRH yet as they just went into curing jars, but the 1st KM I harvested has been curing for 2 weeks and tastes, smells and works great  I think a few more weeks in the jar and it will be smooth and pungent.*


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (May 10, 2009)

*get that bud out of the trash immediatly!!!!*

you can make BHO with it just fine.


sorry for yelling, i hope it isnt too late.


----------



## twistedentities (May 10, 2009)

i agree! that would make some good hash!...one of my plants from my last grow had some mould and made some good hash....


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (May 10, 2009)

twistedentities said:


> i agree! that would make some good hash!...one of my plants from my last grow had some mould and made some good hash....


can you make regular hash from moldy bud? ive only tried extraction on moldy herb. either way dont throw it out!


----------



## Mr. Bitti (May 10, 2009)

agreed man iso hash will kill the mold spores and make it safe


----------



## bikeskill (May 11, 2009)

HONEY OIL!!!!!!!!! not f**kiing iso


----------



## twistedentities (May 11, 2009)

*when i had moldy bud from some of my outdoor grows i would use the butane and tube method and never had a prob with taste or negative side affects couldnt tell the difference......someone told me watercuring mouldy bud after an oven dry at 250 till the outside is crunchy works also...but id check on that one cuz i never tried it nor smoked it......*


----------



## mr west (May 12, 2009)

Honey oil extraction has to be he way to go as long as u dont blow the house up lol.


----------



## Relaxed (May 12, 2009)

You know smoking fine cigars the mold called plume is a wanted trait to aging cigars for many. Depending on how moldy or plume this discussion of plume even being mold or not mold is ongoing. Should try the hash and fill us in?


----------



## Rocky Top High (May 12, 2009)

Boneman, my heart just sank when I read about your mold. That really sucks but at least you did yield some Kali Mist that will keep you going until your next harvest. Speaking of your next harvesyt...whatcha growin this time? I have really enjoyed your journal and look forward to the next one. I also thought it was kinda cool we were both only a few days apart with our Kali Mist grows.


----------



## Boneman (May 13, 2009)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> *get that bud out of the trash immediatly!!!! *you can make BHO with it just fine. sorry for yelling, i hope it isnt too late.


*Too late *



mr west said:


> Honey oil extraction has to be he way to go as long as u dont blow the house up lol.


*This stuff was beyond mold. It was spitting back at me LOL*



Relaxed said:


> You know smoking fine cigars the mold called plume is a wanted trait to aging cigars for many. Depending on how moldy or plume this discussion of plume even being mold or not mold is ongoing. Should try the hash and fill us in?


*Same comment as above but I will add that I am a fine cigar smoker and a little bit of mold on the cigars is fine and wipes right off the wrapper but this stuff was horrible and nasty and rotted and webbed and just YUCK!! *



Rocky Top High said:


> Boneman, my heart just sank when I read about your mold. That really sucks but at least you did yield some Kali Mist that will keep you going until your next harvest. Speaking of your next harvesyt...whatcha growin this time? I have really enjoyed your journal and look forward to the next one. I also thought it was kinda cool we were both only a few days apart with our Kali Mist grows.


*RTH, The Kali stood up well and there was very little mold....it was isolated to only one of the KM..Actually it was only a part of the main cola that was touching one of the CRH's. I was able to just trim it away and still had great buds *

*I probably lost 1 -2 CRH (combined) but I still ended up with a buttload of great bud *


----------



## shnkrmn (May 14, 2009)

Next time don't grow your buds so fat. j/k bro. I feel really bad for ya. I bet some perlite'll cheer you up!


----------



## Boneman (May 14, 2009)

shnkrmn said:


> Next time don't grow your buds so fat. j/k bro. I feel really bad for ya. I bet some perlite'll cheer you up!


*LOL Thanks bro  You are right though about the fat buds. If you or anyone else remembers, I had some concerns about the number of plants crammed into my grow cab. It got incredibly packed in there and I could have used a little more space for air flow. I think that would have made a difference.*


----------



## Mammath (May 14, 2009)

Boneman said:


> *LOL Thanks bro  You are right though about the fat buds. If you or anyone else remembers, I had some concerns about the number of plants crammed into my grow cab. It got incredibly packed in there and I could have used a little more space for air flow. I think that would have made a difference.*


Yes, good point Bone.
Nothing wrong with big fat buds in a confined space, but you need good control over humidity, and excellent air circulation so they don't spoil.


----------



## Boneman (May 15, 2009)

Mammath said:


> Yes, good point Bone.
> Nothing wrong with big fat buds in a confined space, but you need good control over humidity, and excellent air circulation so they don't spoil.


*Definately  I was going to harvest but I ended up with a family emergency and I was gone for a week. I'm not sure if there were lighting, fan or electrical failures but I do know the weather was extremly hot, humid and rainy the week I was gone. The only good thing was they got a final plain watering the morning I left which they sucked completely dry and were totally ready for harvest.*

*Bottom line is I still got a shiteload of good bud curing. *


----------



## Mammath (May 15, 2009)

Boneman said:


> *Definately  I was going to harvest but I ended up with a family emergency and I was gone for a week. I'm not sure if there were lighting, fan or electrical failures but I do know the weather was extremly hot, humid and rainy the week I was gone. The only good thing was they got a final plain watering the morning I left which they sucked completely dry and were totally ready for harvest.*
> 
> *Bottom line is I still got a shiteload of good bud curing. *


Yeah, at the end of the day, that's all that matters


----------



## Boneman (May 15, 2009)

*For anyone that has never had Kali Mist, you are really missing out on some great stuff. I would highly suggest growing one out with your next crop...just make sure you start it a month or so before all the rest. It is just freaking awesome, I dont know how else to put it? I hope I never run out of this stuff. I am totally going to pollenate my next batch so I never run out of seeds. *
*My CRH is about a week or two from the smoke test. Its sitting in jars doing its thing and still smelling like fresh cut grass. It looks very promising too *


----------



## floridasucks (May 15, 2009)

ive heard its head stash ..that kali mist. sounds real good.


----------



## Boneman (May 17, 2009)

*Yeah man, I am keeping this stash (KM) for me, close friends and special occasions. I still need to give the CRH a smoke. Its still curing *


----------



## dankmango (May 17, 2009)

I grew up on mango so I love it, super silver haze was a quest to get but found it many of times, but kali mist is one I cant ever find, maybe cause everyone who grows it keeps it for themselves. whenever people ask about dank buds, I name kali mist cause its like super silver haze or green crack, crazy good and known for it. makin a list for when i move to a bigger spot and shes gonna be their for sure. what breeder is yours from? +rep when i can


----------



## KiloBit (May 18, 2009)

Boneman said:


> *For anyone that has never had Kali Mist, you are really missing out on some great stuff. I would highly suggest growing one out with your next crop...just make sure you start it a month or so before all the rest. It is just freaking awesome, I dont know how else to put it? I hope I never run out of this stuff. I am totally going to pollenate my next batch so I never run out of seeds. *
> *My CRH is about a week or two from the smoke test. Its sitting in jars doing its thing and still smelling like fresh cut grass. It looks very promising too *


OK, OK, OK.....were do I get the shite?.......I'll do one...boneman, if you say it's fecking good, it's fecking good.....I'll find a spot for it somewhere....feck, the wife is gonna throw me out....


----------



## Rocky Top High (May 18, 2009)

Boneman...I was the same way. I grew some Kali just to see what all the fuss was about and BAM!!!! It now has a permanant spot on my garden. 

I grew 3 plants my first time and harvested over 7 ounces dry off of them. The smell...the taste, both are so original. It is nothing like I have ever tasted or smelled. After a few weeks cure, the smell just commands attention. It doesn't smell like Mary. It is more of a "spice/herb" type of smell. Really hard to describe. 

The high...HOLY SHIT!!!! It will absolutely make you get up and do something. Very "fun" type of buzz. Kali Mist gets you high not stoned which is absolutely awesome! Again, very unique and totally Kali Mist. It is a high that goes strong for several hours and the more I smoke, the higher I get. There should be a caution sticker on the test tube that the beans come in. Kali Mist will make you FUBAR but you will laugh your ass off in the process.

I am currently growing 6 Kali Mist and will harvest them over the course of the summer. Frome June 1st until August 1st, I will be chopping a Kali Mist every few weks. It is truely my Holy Grail meds...at least for now.

Here are a few pics of my hareem...


----------



## Boneman (May 18, 2009)

dankmango said:


> I grew up on mango so I love it, super silver haze was a quest to get but found it many of times, but kali mist is one I cant ever find, maybe cause everyone who grows it keeps it for themselves. whenever people ask about dank buds, I name kali mist cause its like super silver haze or green crack, crazy good and known for it. makin a list for when i move to a bigger spot and shes gonna be their for sure. what breeder is yours from? +rep when i can


*Serious Seeds is the breeder and thanks for the kudos *



KiloBit said:


> OK, OK, OK.....were do I get the shite?.......I'll do one...boneman, if you say it's fecking good, it's fecking good.....I'll find a spot for it somewhere....feck, the wife is gonna throw me out....


*Funny Kilo, but once she smokes it..she's gonna throw you out and call me  Ha Ha *

*You know its just a joke bro  but couldnt resist *


----------



## Boneman (May 18, 2009)

Rocky Top High said:


> Boneman...I was the same way. I grew some Kali just to see what all the fuss was about and BAM!!!! It now has a permanant spot on my garden.
> 
> I grew 3 plants my first time and harvested over 7 ounces dry off of them. The smell...the taste, both are so original. It is nothing like I have ever tasted or smelled. After a few weeks cure, the smell just commands attention. It doesn't smell like Mary. It is more of a "spice/herb" type of smell. Really hard to describe.
> 
> ...


*There it is guys and gals....I couldnt have said it better. Thanks RTH!!, Thanks for all the support and influence while I was growing this strain. It truly lived up to it reputation.*

*CRH Smoke report coming next *

* ~Boneman*


----------



## MJG420 (May 18, 2009)

Man after all this talk I am considering orderin some Kali Mist, dunno if I can spend $110 for seeds. Don't really need a pack of 10, wish I could get em in singles. I guess even if I did buy em I dunno if I could wait 10 weeks flowering!!!!! lol will think about it I guess


----------



## Mammath (May 18, 2009)

MJG420 said:


> Man after all this talk I am considering orderin some Kali Mist, dunno if I can spend $110 for seeds. Don't really need a pack of 10, wish I could get em in singles. I guess even if I did buy em I dunno if I could wait 10 weeks flowering!!!!! lol will think about it I guess


I've had good success with this mob - The Single Seed Centre


----------



## SayWord (May 18, 2009)

whats the crh stand for again?


----------



## floridasucks (May 18, 2009)

Columbian red haze


----------



## MJG420 (May 19, 2009)

Mammath said:


> I've had good success with this mob - The Single Seed Centre



Hell yeah man, do they ship to the U.S.?


----------



## Boneman (May 19, 2009)

The long awaited Colombain Red Haze smoke report:

Last night I packed a bowl full of 10 day cured CRH. First off, it still has a while to go but lemme tell you this bud was soft, sticky and full of crystals gleaming in the light. It had a thick smooth smoke that had that "old school" smell. It was like a pungent skunk weed smell 
When I took a draw I immediately noticed how much smoke was in my mouth....It was like a very full thick smoke...if ya know what I mean. It was very smooth going down for as thick as it was. I took about 3-4 hits and went back inside. The buzz set on very quickly and was a total body buzz and very enjoyable. It was an energetic stone that continued for several hours and into my sleep. I noticed my first few hours of sleep were almost ghostly. I could hear everything and was still stoned...LOL

I probably should have waited until I smoked it one more time before posting this but I was pretty happy with what I was experiencing. Hang tight and round duo will follow shortly


----------



## floridasucks (May 19, 2009)

sounds good bone... how is the smell/taste?


----------



## KiloBit (May 19, 2009)

Boneman said:


> The long awaited Colombain Red Haze smoke report:
> 
> Last night I packed a bowl full of 10 day cured CRH. First off, it still has a while to go but lemme tell you this bud was soft, sticky and full of crystals gleaming in the light. It had a thick smooth smoke that had that "old school" smell. It was like a pungent skunk weed smell
> When I took a draw I immediately noticed how much smoke was in my mouth....It was like a very full thick smoke...if ya know what I mean. It was very smooth going down for as thick as it was. I took about 3-4 hits and went back inside. The buzz set on very quickly and was a total body buzz and very enjoyable. It was an energetic stone that continued for several hours and into my sleep. I noticed my first few hours of sleep were almost ghostly. I could hear everything and was still stoned...LOL
> ...



damn boney.....all those different fecking smokes...sniff sniff I wish I had more room..... good report......


----------



## cookin (May 19, 2009)

your enthusiasm and rocky's has made me add kali to the list for the next grow sounds sick


----------



## Boneman (May 19, 2009)

floridasucks said:


> sounds good bone... how is the smell/taste?


*It had a slight piney smell but a pungent thickness to it. The taste was a bit nutty with a slight tone of mint. The high was psychedelic *



cookin said:


> your enthusiasm and rocky's has made me add kali to the list for the next grow sounds sick


*It takes a while to grow but is well worth it. Throw some auto flowers in there to make the time go by quicker and you wont even notice the long flower time.*

*The CRH is awesome too  Reminds me of more old school smoke by way of taste and smell.*

*Kali wins though hands down *


----------



## cookin (May 19, 2009)

yeah man sounds like a plan


----------



## DIRTBAG (May 20, 2009)

So what is comming next.,..?

And we gotta have some pic's of this smoke report...
"dont make the clown begg' it aint purty...."


thought i would lurk over, i was smelling smoke.

"are you playing with matches...???"


db.~tlb!


----------



## DR. RESINTHUMB (May 20, 2009)

man i cant wait....got 8 giant females of km,one has 2 heads,crazy as i never topped her...got 8 females out of 11 seeds which is fukkin sweet...this might b one of the only strains that is worth the pricetag.....+rep boneman


----------



## bikeskill (May 21, 2009)

that crh sounds good.......just burnt some kali mist....i see what you mean bone


----------



## Boneman (May 22, 2009)

DIRTBAG said:


> So what is comming next.,..?
> 
> And we gotta have some pic's of this smoke report...
> "dont make the clown begg' it aint purty...."
> ...


*I think I can get some pics up of some nice cured bud to reinforce the smoke report....dont hold your breath, but I'll get some up soon.*



DR. RESINTHUMB said:


> man i cant wait....got 8 giant females of km,one has 2 heads,crazy as i never topped her...got 8 females out of 11 seeds which is fukkin sweet...this might b one of the only strains that is worth the pricetag.....+rep boneman


*KM is one awesome strain from one of the best breeders out there. Very very stable.*



bikeskill said:


> that crh sounds good.......just burnt some kali mist....i see what you mean bone


*You burnt it? Too much nutes or you smoked some? *


----------



## DIRTBAG (May 22, 2009)

*dont hold your breath, but I'll get some up soon.*



NOT ONLY AM I GOING TO HOLD MY 
BREATH...

BUT, "LOOK WHAT I CAN DO...."









DB.~TLB!


----------



## Boneman (May 22, 2009)

*Here are some pics of the cured bud. Also a pic of my jars of goodies *

*First up all the jars with a can of shaving cream for size reference *






*Second up is the cured KM*






*Here is the same KM bud with a size comparison for reference*





*Some smaller nugs of KM*






*Cured CRH *






 out 
 ~Boneman


----------



## floridasucks (May 22, 2009)

sweet nugs.......


----------



## mygirls (May 22, 2009)

fuckin sweetbro. looks very tasty.i got the same 1gallon jars also. luv um. them hold a grip of smoke.great job again.


----------



## Genocide420 (May 22, 2009)

beautiful buds man.. very fuckin beautiful. send some this way lol


----------



## Boneman (May 22, 2009)

Genocide420 said:


> beautiful buds man.. very fuckin beautiful. send some this way lol


*Welcome to RIU Genocide *

*Thanks for the complement bro. I'll package some up for you in the morning ok?*


----------



## mygirls (May 22, 2009)

ya and i get a 10% dicount, wify works their. ya luck me. oh and in the garden center to boot.


----------



## Babs34 (May 22, 2009)

Boneman said:


> *Welcome to RIU Genocide *
> 
> *Thanks for the complement bro. I'll package some up for you in the morning ok?*


 ---send some this way.
Hey, when will the next round commence? 
I'm just starting with the coco.....so far, I love it.


----------



## bikeskill (May 23, 2009)

I smoked some of my friends indoor kali


----------



## twistedentities (May 24, 2009)

*hey boneman! thanks for droppin by my page....dude! your pics look fkn awesome! kali is one of my favs...i never grew it indoors but have had some pretty ladies out in the woods...im not sure if i have the patience to put one under lights...even outdoors i have to let them go till mid november if weather permits...but man does that stuff smoke NICE!*


----------



## Boneman (May 24, 2009)

mygirls said:


> ya and i get a 10% dicount, wify works their. ya luck me. oh and in the garden center to boot.


*Where does she work?*



Babs34 said:


> ---send some this way.
> Hey, when will the next round commence?
> I'm just starting with the coco.....so far, I love it.


*Not sure when the next round starts. Probably mid-late summer which really aint that far away. I'm almost positive it will be another hempy style grow with all organic nutes.*



bikeskill said:


> I smoked some of my friends indoor kali


*and it was good, bad ??*



twistedentities said:


> *hey boneman! thanks for droppin by my page....dude! your pics look fkn awesome! kali is one of my favs...i never grew it indoors but have had some pretty ladies out in the woods...im not sure if i have the patience to put one under lights...even outdoors i have to let them go till mid november if weather permits...but man does that stuff smoke NICE!*


*Yeah it does take some patience but OMFG!! well worth the wait.*


----------



## mygirls (May 24, 2009)

Boneman said:


> *Where does she work?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 coos bay walmart, she was in the garden center tell a month ago now she dep. mang for fabrics.


----------



## Boneman (May 24, 2009)

Thats where the good scissors are located  In the fabrics dept. Hrmmmmm maybe even some cloth for screening hash? Never thought about that

Friskers for ebberbody


----------



## cookin (May 24, 2009)

Boneman said:


> * I'm almost positive it will be another hempy style grow with all organic nutes.*


did you notice a reasonable difference with organic?


----------



## Boneman (May 24, 2009)

This will be my first 100% organic grow. From what I have read, I wont get as much quantity, but the quality is what I am after. We'll see


----------



## cookin (May 24, 2009)

i'll have to keep an eye out, wouldn't mind trying organic sometime but ive got to much other nutes to use up first


----------



## bikeskill (May 24, 2009)

it was great. a truly nice stativa smoke, he flowered for 12 weeks


----------



## Boneman (May 25, 2009)

bikeskill said:


> it was great. a truly nice stativa smoke, he flowered for 12 weeks


*You can google Kali Mist and see that its a top sativa strain. I am totally impressed with the high and am so glad I grew it. Better yet, I still have seeds !! *
*I slapped myself in the head for not keeping one of my males and seeding a bud or two. Ooh well, next run I will *


----------



## Genocide420 (May 25, 2009)

Boneman said:


> *Welcome to RIU Genocide *
> 
> *Thanks for the complement bro. I'll package some up for you in the morning ok?*


dude if your serious i would love you forever xD its really really dry down south.. im payin 35 for 7 grams of commercial :S its COMPLETELY dried down here


----------



## Genocide420 (May 25, 2009)

Boneman said:


> *Welcome to RIU Genocide *
> 
> *Thanks for the complement bro. I'll package some up for you in the morning ok?*


dude if your serious i would love you forever xD its really really dry down south.. im payin 35 for 7 grams of commercial :S its COMPLETELY dried down here


thank you for the welcome btw


----------



## Boneman (May 25, 2009)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Genocide420*  
_beautiful buds man.. very fuckin beautiful. send some this way lol_




Boneman said:


> *Welcome to RIU Genocide *
> 
> *Thanks for the complement bro. I'll package some up for you in the morning ok?*


*Sorry it was only a figure of speech. I'm not sending anything anywhere dude....I like my freedom *


----------



## MJG420 (May 25, 2009)

Boneman said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Genocide420*
> _beautiful buds man.. very fuckin beautiful. send some this way lol_
> 
> ...


LMAO, I can't believe he actually thought u were serious


----------



## Boneman (May 25, 2009)

MJG420 said:


> LMAO, I can't believe he actually thought u were serious


*Hopefully he was only joking too. I just didnt want it to get to the point that anyone perceived I was serious or was in the business of sending anything.*


----------



## MJG420 (May 25, 2009)

Boneman said:


> *Hopefully he was only joking too. I just didnt want it to get to the point that anyone perceived I was serious or was in the business of sending anything.*



forsure man


----------



## HAT TRICK STEVE (May 25, 2009)

hi bone man im new here and on my first grow,... i have a variety of seeds started at different times the first were on march 26, some of the varietys are 1, n. light,.. 2 skunk1's,.. these are the oldest,... a couple bag seeds, then the next oldest are are kc brains, calif special, and ice, these are a little over 30 days old but none are more than 6 inches tall although most have been pinched after the 4 set of leaves,.. very low nutes a little MG in the water and jobes plant sticks 16-5-6 for nitrogen .... here is my question for you, is it typican that you can put plants in to 12/12 a little over 30 days from seed? or is it specific to this strain that you grew? and how many square feet of space were you using the 400w MH in? thanks for any advice, hope its not inconvieient S.


----------



## Boneman (May 26, 2009)

HAT TRICK STEVE said:


> here is my question for you, is it typican that you can put plants in to 12/12 a little over 30 days from seed? or is it specific to this strain that you grew? and how many square feet of space were you using the 400w MH in? thanks for any advice, hope its not inconvieient S.


*Alot of ppl start 12/12 at the 30 day mark because their plants are at the size that they can handle double and tripling of size. Usually they are approx 12 inches at this point.*
*It wasnt specific to my strains*
*My grow room was approx 4'lx3'wx8'h*


----------



## HAT TRICK STEVE (May 27, 2009)

Boneman said:


> *Alot of ppl start 12/12 at the 30 day mark because their plants are at the size that they can handle double and tripling of size. Usually they are approx 12 inches at this point.*
> *It wasnt specific to my strains*
> *My grow room was approx 4'lx3'wx8'h*


 
thanks bman


----------



## KiloBit (May 29, 2009)

yo boney bro....what's going on with the CRH?......or did I miss the report?


----------



## NewGrowth (May 30, 2009)

Thanks for a great journal man Kilo turned me on to it. I'm building a vertical set-up using coco-coir myself. I was planning on mixing with 30% pearlite as well from what I have read.

I read that regular nutrient will work fine as long as you add some cal/mag. 
So my plan was to use my regular Ionic nutes and some cal-mag. I like what I saw with gravity in your journal so I might have to check that out too. Any thoughts?

What kind/brand of coco did you use?

Did you pre-rinse it?

How often did you have to water?

First time with coco so anything else you can add would be appreciated as well.


----------



## Boneman (May 30, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> Thanks for a great journal man Kilo turned me on to it. I'm building a vertical set-up using coco-coir myself. I was planning on mixing with 30% pearlite as well from what I have read.
> 
> I read that regular nutrient will work fine as long as you add some cal/mag.
> So my plan was to use my regular Ionic nutes and some cal-mag. I like what I saw with gravity in your journal so I might have to check that out too. Any thoughts?
> ...


*I used nutes made for coco coir so I really dont know how non coco nutes will work. I also added a splash of cal-mag+ to all my feedings.*

*It was a pretty nice grow  and I hope yours turns out as well too. Thanks for stopping by and tell Kilo I said hey.*

* ~Boneman*


----------



## NewGrowth (May 30, 2009)

Thanks man I was looking at the blocks myself. My hydro guy also has the pre-fluffed stuff. I'm just going to go with whatever is most cost effective.

I've also read about a lot of people having fungus gnats, did you have any problems with them?

Thanks for the response man . . . . it was a very nice grow! Huge buds! I hope mine goes as well.


----------



## KiloBit (Jun 1, 2009)

hmmmm, what are you planning as sequels to this awesome shite you do?......you do it for pain management?........got a question regarding odor, are you using anything besides ventilation?.....I mean remember I tried that gel?...well I think it worked, but not quite sure now...hehe....no wise ass cracks....hehe...anyway, just wondering how you were dealing with it if in fact you are....


----------



## Boneman (Jun 1, 2009)

KiloBit said:


> hmmmm, what are you planning as sequels to this awesome shite you do?......you do it for pain management?........got a question regarding odor, are you using anything besides ventilation?.....I mean remember I tried that gel?...well I think it worked, but not quite sure now...hehe....no wise ass cracks....hehe...anyway, just wondering how you were dealing with it if in fact you are....


*It's a surprise whats next...I think a surprise even to me *

*Odor...I use carbon filter and ozone generator.*

*So yeah, about this gel now ...Dude, I dont wanna know!*


----------



## Derm (Jun 7, 2009)

Thank you so much for taking the time to document this grow. I have 11 kali mist's in half gallon pots in their first week of veg. It is my first grow, and I will use your grow as a reference. I will also make some seeds. Peace.


----------



## Mammath (Jun 15, 2009)

Hey Boneman, how ya keepin?


----------



## KiloBit (Jun 15, 2009)

yeah boney, how you been?......oh I get it, now you are reaping the rewards and just fecking feeling allllright alllll the time now huh?....hehe


----------



## raiderman (Jun 21, 2009)

i got a new bong thats oversized we can used to try it out,lol, that weed looks kik in those jars,,is it real potent ,.....also i agree i start flowering at 14 days veg.or 4 inches.and still have 4 3.5 footers in mid flowr all the others are 80 cm rite where i wnt them.


----------



## Boneman (Jun 21, 2009)

raiderman said:


> i got a new bong thats oversized we can used to try it out,lol, that weed looks kik in those jars,,is it real potent ,.....also i agree i start flowering at 14 days veg.or 4 inches.and still have 4 3.5 footers in mid flowr all the others are 80 cm rite where i wnt them.


*Lets try the bong out raiderman...Both CRH and Kali Mist are effin awesome! The Kali is mind altering *


----------



## BedSheetBandit (Aug 4, 2009)

I have had mine in the ground since late june. And yes when i look at them from one angle I see the two little white hairs but from another angle i dont see shit what gives lol. Still cant find any little balls though??


----------



## Boneman (Aug 6, 2009)

BedSheetBandit said:


> I have had mine in the ground since late june. And yes when i look at them from one angle I see the two little white hairs but from another angle i dont see shit what gives lol. Still cant find any little balls though??


*Well thats a good thing. I know those little hairs in the beginning are sometimes hard to see.*


----------



## NewGrowth (Aug 6, 2009)

My coco-coir set-up is soon to be underway Boneman. Thanks for answering some of my questions


----------



## spoyda mian (Oct 4, 2009)

good job growing. keep it up.
nice thick colas


----------



## Major Tom (Oct 24, 2009)

I look through the thread, what hight average are they, I'm a couple days from 2 weeks into bloom and the girls is 40" 
I bent her down now to keep her shorter.
Let me know how this looks 
thanks


----------



## Boneman (Oct 25, 2009)

Major Tom said:


> I look through the thread, what hight average are they, I'm a couple days from 2 weeks into bloom and the girls is 40"
> I bent her down now to keep her shorter.
> Let me know how this looks
> thanks


*I used a product called bushmaster which slows down the verticle growth. I think my average height was about 40 inches when it was all said and done. Mine exploded with growth the first few weeks of bloom too  *

*Your bend looks good*


----------



## KiloBit (Oct 28, 2009)

boney bro....how it be homey?....more harvests coming...


----------



## Boneman (Oct 29, 2009)

*Dude, things have been going really fast around here. I am in no position to grow right now due to some unforseen additions to my crib. I'm going to have to figure something out quick though.*


----------



## Mammath (Oct 29, 2009)

I look forward to that time.
Good to know your still around Bonestar


----------



## budfan3838 (Nov 10, 2009)

heyive been try to catch up with this journal im like on page 3 lol but im wondering what was the yield on the kali mist?


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 11, 2009)

boney bro....hope all is well....


----------



## Boneman (Nov 11, 2009)

budfan3838 said:


> heyive been try to catch up with this journal im like on page 3 lol but im wondering what was the yield on the kali mist?


*I got almost two Oz of the two KM's. I dont exactly remember but its in there some where towards the end.* * I did have some mold issues that cost me in the end. *



KiloBit said:


> boney bro....hope all is well....


*KB all is well  Going out today and hopefully getting some supplies. Once turkey day is done, I just might throw a few seeds into a wet paper towel.*


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 12, 2009)

atta boy..can't wait...your shite's bad ass bro....until then...


----------



## hazed4days (Jan 7, 2010)

Well Done, Boneman.. Well Done

Enjoy The Sweet Herb!!!


----------



## twistedentities (Jan 18, 2010)

hey boney! hope you had a killer holiday season! any idea of your next flavors to grow?


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Nov 3, 2010)

Damn i missed some good smoke did it meet your expectations?


----------



## Boneman (Nov 3, 2010)

Beech, The Kali Mist was freaking excellant


----------



## Thedillestpickle (Feb 12, 2012)

Such a great grow Boneman, I missed any reference to what base nutes you used in bloom? 
I don't know if your still active at RUI, might just have to browse through again and see if I can find out your nutes, or if anyone else knows can chime in


----------

